# Key Fobs, Charms & Doo-Dads!



## MiaBorsa

Let's see 'em.  I know y'all like to decorate those handbags.     I'll start with my peace sign on the Boho.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Here is my Juicy Couture Palm Tree doo-dad for my Copa.  LOVE


----------



## StillWG

Love these!

I'll add my black Patent Satchel with a favorite of mine:







Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, this is fun!!  Great looking doo-dads, GFs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach dragonfly fob on Dooney bordeaux florentine satchel.


----------



## gatorgirl07

wrong pic


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> wrong pic



But it's a cute bag, GG!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ok.  I think this is the right pic

I love my new Dooney clover, but I guess I will have to take it off now......


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ok.  I think this is the right pic
> 
> I love my new Dooney clover, but I guess I will have to take it off now......



Cute!  I'd leave it on through the end of March!  (Or for any time, really.)   I LOVE that bag!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!  I'd leave it on through the end of March!  (Or for any time, really.)   I LOVE that bag!!



Me too!!  I have been carrying it, and I fall more in love with it all the time


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Haley satchel with Coach tassel fob.


----------



## elbgrl

Okay I'll play, this is a fun thread.  I love seeing all the doo dads!

Here's my old Coach "handbag" fob.  She's currently riding on my black Issy:




Sorry, that was a blurry picture, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to make pics smaller on photobucket.  I'll be glad when the ap is back up.


----------



## elbgrl

Twins on the dragonfly!  Mine is currently living on my sunflower duffle:


----------



## Pixie RN

All of these are so CUTE! I need some "Do Dads!" Where can I get some besides ordering from Coach, since I live in "no woman's shopping land?"


----------



## elbgrl

Pixie, why not do what Sarah did, and go to Michael's or another craft store and make one?  

Here's my new one from the FOS.  Don't know which bag she's going on yet.:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> All of these are so CUTE! I need some "Do Dads!" Where can I get some besides ordering from Coach, since I live in "no woman's shopping land?"



You can order some Brighton fobs from Zappos, Juicy Couture from their website, Ebay has TONS of them, and at one time, QVC even sold some fobs.  Also, the Coach ones are on the department store websites that sell Coach.  Or...go to a craft store in the jewelry-making supplies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay I'll play, this is a fun thread.  I love seeing all the doo dads!
> 
> Here's my old Coach "handbag" fob.  She's currently riding on my black Issy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was a blurry picture, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to make pics smaller on photobucket.  I'll be glad when the ap is back up.





elbgrl said:


> Twins on the dragonfly!  Mine is currently living on my sunflower duffle:



Really cute, Rosie!  don't you love the dragonfly?  I move that one around a lot.


----------



## Islandgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Here is my Juicy Couture Palm Tree doo-dad for my Copa.  LOVE


 
That doo-dad is SO cute on that bag JJ!


----------



## Pixie RN

Rosie, thank you so much. That's such a great idea! Enjoying seeing all of these.


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous fobs ladies!

Sarah, your peace sign fob looks like it was made to go with that bag!
The same applies to yours Joy!


----------



## seton

I am not really into bag charms since I prefer the look of a tirette or luggage tag or lock or an expensive scarf.

I have a bag that I removed the leather name tag off of bc I thought it was fug. I bought a Coach fob for it but I removed some of the charms bc I thought it was too busy. I have a Brah bear charm on the other side.


----------



## Islandgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Let's see 'em.  I know y'all like to decorate those handbags.     I'll start with my peace sign on the Boho.


 

I am definitely going to Michaels, I love anything involving peace signs!

Did you just put a clip on it?

I LOVE your dragonfly too!


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> You can order some Brighton fobs from Zappos, Juicy Couture from their website, Ebay has TONS of them, and at one time, QVC even sold some fobs.  Also, the Coach ones are on the department store websites that sell Coach.  Or...go to a craft store in the jewelry-making supplies!



Thank you so much, Sarah for your help. I can't wait to start looking, and making one sounds like a lot of fun! Love this!


----------



## Islandgrl

seton said:


> I am not really into bag charms since I prefer the look of a tirette or luggage tag or lock or an expensive scarf.
> 
> I have a bag that I removed the leather name tag off of bc I thought it was fug. I bought a Coach fob for it but I removed some of the charms bc I thought it was too busy. I have a Brah bear charm on the other side.


 
I've been watching for a good buy on the 'lucky mix' one on ebay!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Islandgrl said:


> I am definitely going to Michaels, I love anything involving peace signs!
> 
> Did you just put a clip on it?
> 
> I LOVE your dragonfly too!



Thanks, GF.  Actually, I just threaded the peace sign bale with the Coach hangtag chain.  Michael's has all types of chains, dog-leash clips, etc.


----------



## Islandgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ok.  I think this is the right pic
> 
> I love my new Dooney clover, but I guess I will have to take it off now......


 
Love that bag, gorgeous color!

Being 1/2 Irish I would use that clover any time of year, for good luck!

And Lord knows I can use all the good luck I can get!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Islandgrl said:


> That doo-dad is SO cute on that bag JJ!



I love Joy's palm tree on that Copa.  It's PERFECT on there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Sorry, that was a blurry picture, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to make pics smaller on photobucket.  I'll be glad when the ap is back up.



Rosie, to resize pics in Photobucket, open the photo and click on the "Edit" button at the top.  (Middle box of 3; looks like a paintbrush.)  Once you are in Edit mode, you can choose Resize, then save as a copy or replace original.


----------



## Islandgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Let's see 'em.  I know y'all like to decorate those handbags.     I'll start with my peace sign on the Boho.


 

Ummmm......since your purse closet is full, I'll make the sacrifice of letting you send this bag to me.

It's the very least I can do for a best bud.


----------



## Islandgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF.  Actually, I just threaded the peace sign bale with the Coach hangtag chain.  Michael's has all types of chains, dog-leash clips, etc.


 
Cool! Thanks honey!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Islandgrl said:


> Ummmm......since your purse closet is full, I'll make the sacrifice of letting you send this bag to me.
> 
> It's the very least I can do for a best bud.



You are too kind, GF!!


----------



## Islandgrl

So is that a no???


----------



## hopi

Fun thread Sarah,
 everyone's doodads are darling,
won't be able to take pics of everything new for a couple of weeks but these pics have been done.
*
Coach Black Cherry Duffle*






*Coach Poppy Glam*


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Fun thread Sarah,
> everyone's doodads are darling,
> won't be able to take pics of everything new for a couple of weeks but these pics have been done.
> *
> Coach Black Cherry Duffle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coach Poppy Glam*



Oooooh nice hopi


----------



## Normamargot

I love adding bling to my purses; I've found a few of these at my local jewelry store and others on E**y. It's hard sometimes to found goldstone ones so when I found this skull in black it was a relief. 

I use this small black bag when I go to hear my favorite local rock band!


----------



## Normamargot

Here are some more of my purses!


----------



## Normamargot

The green purse used to have a camel with green eyes; somehow it fell or pulled off the chain so I was glad to get find the owl.

The blue stone on the bug has fallen off twice, so I've had to superglue it. Eventually it'll probably be gone for good.


----------



## Normamargot

Two more! I just got the mermaid, for my blue purse because the dolphin would get "lost" being so small.


----------



## Normamargot

My favorite color; I took the pink enamel duck off my the purse that had the buckle with hearts all around it. 

Every time I register a purchase and it asks what else I'd like them to offer I always ask for enamel duck fobs in red and more pink! Enough with all the blue shades. LOL!


----------



## seton

Normamargot said:


> Here are some more of my purses!



the owl n hello kitty are perfect


----------



## Normamargot

seton said:


> the owl n hello kitty are perfect



Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

Normamargot love your collection!


----------



## Normamargot

elbgrl said:


> Normamargot love your collection!



Thanks! I'm going crazy posting tonight; I'm so glad the the Dooney thread is active again and I'm trying to do my part to keep it that way


----------



## RebeccaJ




----------



## RebeccaJ

obviously I don't do do-dads very well because now you can't open the purse.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Fun thread Sarah,
> everyone's doodads are darling,
> won't be able to take pics of everything new for a couple of weeks but these pics have been done.
> *
> Coach Black Cherry Duffle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coach Poppy Glam*



LOVE them, hopi!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


>





RebeccaJ said:


> obviously I don't do do-dads very well because now you can't open the purse.



Well, your heart was in the right place.     That giraffe is PERFECT on there, unless you need anything inside.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Normamargot said:


> I love adding bling to my purses; I've found a few of these at my local jewelry store and others on E**y. It's hard sometimes to found goldstone ones so when I found this skull in black it was a relief.
> 
> I use this small black bag when I go to hear my favorite local rock band!





Normamargot said:


> Here are some more of my purses!





Normamargot said:


> The green purse used to have a camel with green eyes; somehow it fell or pulled off the chain so I was glad to get find the owl.
> 
> The blue stone on the bug has fallen off twice, so I've had to superglue it. Eventually it'll probably be gone for good.





Normamargot said:


> Two more! I just got the mermaid, for my blue purse because the dolphin would get "lost" being so small.





Normamargot said:


> My favorite color; I took the pink enamel duck off my the purse that had the buckle with hearts all around it.
> 
> Every time I register a purchase and it asks what else I'd like them to offer I always ask for enamel duck fobs in red and more pink! Enough with all the blue shades. LOL!



Really cute fobs!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach story fob on Legacy Patricia.


----------



## Normamargot

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, your heart was in the right place.     That giraffe is PERFECT on there, unless you need anything inside.



You could get a bigger ring and hang it from one of the straps instead! The giraffe is so cute! Love your bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Islandgrl said:


> Love that bag, gorgeous color!
> 
> Being 1/2 Irish I would use that clover any time of year, for good luck!
> 
> And Lord knows I can use all the good luck I can get!



Thanks IG!!  After talking to Sarah yesterday, I have almost decided to leave it on.  I am quite enamored with it, and I think i would be sad if I took it off my bag.  It is so pretty sitting there.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

Normamargot said:


> My favorite color; I took the pink enamel duck off my the purse that had the buckle with hearts all around it.
> 
> Every time I register a purchase and it asks what else I'd like them to offer I always ask for enamel duck fobs in red and more pink! Enough with all the blue shades. LOL!



I don't think I have EVER seen the Dooney duck done in pink!!!  I am a pink-aholic and I would snatch every one of those up in a heartbeat.


----------



## elbgrl

RebeccaJ said:


>


 
Too cute!


----------



## Normamargot

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't think I have EVER seen the Dooney duck done in pink!!!  I am a pink-aholic and I would snatch every one of those up in a heartbeat.



There are 2 posted on E**y right now

Search under Dooney fob; I found them when I was looking for a black leather one with a blue duck to go on a purse I bought that didn't have one.

If you search under Dooney pink buckle heart, you'll see the only style of purse that had these pink ducks (even when they were different colors).

Why can't the company make more or red ones?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Normamargot said:


> There are 2 posted on E**y right now
> 
> Search under Dooney fob; I found them when I was looking for a black leather one with a blue duck to go on a purse I bought that didn't have one.
> 
> If you search under Dooney pink buckle heart, you'll see the only style of purse that had these pink ducks (even when they were different colors).
> 
> Why can't the company make more or red ones?



I will have to look, but I just bought one on the bay that has a blue duck, a yellow duck, a pink db, and a d and b letter


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Let's see 'em.  I know y'all like to decorate those handbags.     I'll start with my peace sign on the Boho.





Cali Bag Lady said:


> Here is my Juicy Couture Palm Tree doo-dad for my Copa.  LOVE





RebeccaJ said:


>



Love this post it makes me smile.  Keep coming back to see the pictures because the stuff looks so cute.
*First contest winners*
Sarah
Joy
Becky
*Category "Fob that looks like it was made for the Handbag"*

It's a 3 way tie - just so creative and cute


----------



## KellyCapone

Cute


----------



## gatorgirl07

Love all the fobs. You guys are great for  enticing my shopping sensibilities


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Love all the fobs. You guys are great for  enticing my shopping sensibilities



Our work here is done.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Our work here is done.


----------



## hopi

More contest winners from the pics posted

*Category*
*Largest & Most Eclectic Group of Fobs Display
    (also some real cuties)*

Winner
NormaMargot


*Category*
*Damn .........You got that Beautiful Dragonfly!*

It's a tie  -  Winners

Rosie 
Sarah


come on ladies show us your fobs 
and also we have more categories that have not been awarded
some of you will have to count those ballots


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> More contest winners from the pics posted
> 
> *Category*
> *Largest & Most Eclectic Group of Fobs Display
> (also some real cuties)*
> 
> Winner
> NormaMargot
> 
> 
> *Category*
> *Damn .........You got that Beautiful Dragonfly!*
> 
> It's a tie  -  Winners
> 
> Rosie
> Sarah
> 
> 
> come on ladies show us your fobs
> and also we have more categories that have not been awarded
> some of you will have to count those ballots


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> Love these!
> 
> I'll add my black Patent Satchel with a favorite of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue





gatorgirl07 said:


> Ok.  I think this is the right pic
> 
> I love my new Dooney clover.




*Category *

*Really Great Pop of Color & Design*

Winners - it's a tie

Sue
GG

Don't know if it is a fair assessment as Sue has not displayed all of her
dressed satchels(she likes to keep us guessing)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Silver Crystal C Fob on Mushroom Woven Kristin Satchel.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Silver Crystal C Fob on Mushroom Woven Kristin Satchel.



Wow that is some shot of the weave on your Kristen, amazing picture, it might be your best yet

oh yea 
the fob is perfect for her, very very pretty


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Wow that is some shot of the weave on your Kristen, amazing picture, it might be your best yet
> 
> oh yea
> the fob is perfect for her, very very pretty



Thanks, hopi.  I had to dig her out because the pleated Lindsey I bought today is mushroom too.  I wanted to compare them and seeing the Kristin, I remembered how much I love that bag.


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> *Category *
> 
> *Really Great Pop of Color & Design*
> 
> Winners - it's a tie
> 
> Sue
> GG
> 
> Don't know if it is a fair assessment as Sue has not displayed all of her
> dressed satchels(she likes to keep us guessing)


 

I love your awards, hopi!  Thanks!  

My satchels don't get "dressed" until I get ready to take them out.....so I never know which doodad will be on them for the day.  I switch them around alot.  After looking at all the pix on this thread, I'm thinking I need a few more doodads! 



Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> I love your awards, hopi!  Thanks!
> 
> My satchels don't get "dressed" until I get ready to take them out.....so I never know which doodad will be on them for the day.  I switch them around alot.  After looking at all the pix on this thread, I'm thinking I need a few more doodads!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



I have been the victim of suggestive sells for doo-dads also. I have two more coming home this week!


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> *Category *
> 
> *Really Great Pop of Color & Design*
> 
> Winners - it's a tie
> 
> Sue
> GG
> 
> Don't know if it is a fair assessment as Sue has not displayed all of her
> dressed satchels(she likes to keep us guessing)



Yay!!  I won an award!!!  And in the same category as Sue!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have been the victim of suggestive sells for doo-dads also. I have two more coming home this week!



Hey, doo-dads are a lot cheaper than new purses!!    Of course, now I need to figure out "doo-dad storage".


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, doo-dads are a lot cheaper than new purses!!    Of course, now I need to figure out "doo-dad storage".



If I keep up at this rate, I may have to join a dda (doo-dads anonymous). Lol. And some of the doo--dads I saw in the bay are almost as much as the bags they enhance


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> If I keep up at this rate, I may have to join a dda (doo-dads anonymous). Lol. And some of the doo--dads I saw in the bay are almost as much as the bags they enhance



I hear ya.  If you have a Michaels or other craft store near, be sure to check out the jewelry-making supplies.  There are lots of really cute charms that make adorable purse doo-dads at very reasonable prices.  I also bought one key fob from PET SMART a few months ago...HAHAHA.  (Thanks, IG!!  :kiss: )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin Sadie Satchel in pecan, with Brahmin Doo-dad.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new doodad from the bay


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2119234
> 
> My new doodad from the bay



Ooooh, nice!!  I need to check out the Dooney doo-dads.  (Dooney-dads  )


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, nice!!  I need to check out the Dooney doo-dads.  (Dooney-dads  )



LOL, Sarah.  I was really surprised I found one that is brand new, for the price I paid


----------



## Normamargot

hopi said:


> More contest winners from the pics posted
> 
> *Category*
> *Largest & Most Eclectic Group of Fobs Display
> (also some real cuties)*
> 
> Winner
> NormaMargot
> 
> 
> *Category*
> *Damn .........You got that Beautiful Dragonfly!*
> 
> It's a tie  -  Winners
> 
> Rosie
> Sarah
> 
> 
> come on ladies show us your fobs
> and also we have more categories that have not been awarded
> some of you will have to count those ballots



I won? Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Normamargot

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2119234
> 
> My new doodad from the bay



I really like this one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I totally copied JJ.     Joy, this fob is perfect for the Copa Cabana bags.


----------



## StillWG

I love the look!  

Where do you get the Juicy Palm Tree key fob?  It's adorable.  I forgot to ask Joy when she first posted hers.


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, nice!!  I need to check out the Dooney doo-dads.  (Dooney-dads  )


 

There don't seem to be many Dooney-dads available.  However, the name is perfect for a would be line of them!   

The one gg07 found is darling!


Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I totally copied JJ.     Joy, this fob is perfect for the Copa Cabana bags.


 
Sue.... I got mine at the Juicy Couture store at the mall.  JC has the cutiest doo-dads!!  

Sarah, love your Copa!!!   and your modified doo-dad is just perfect.  I am going to copy YOU and modify mine as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I love the look!
> 
> Where do you get the Juicy Palm Tree key fob?  It's adorable.  I forgot to ask Joy when she first posted hers.
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.  I ordered mine at JuicyCouture.com and used a coupon code "FLING" for 30% off and free shipping!!  I found the coupon code here on TPF on the Juicy Couture board.   

I checked out the fobs at the JC outlet but didn't find one I wanted in there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Sue.... I got mine at the Juicy Couture store at the mall.  JC has the cutiest doo-dads!!
> 
> Sarah, love your Copa!!!   and your modified doo-dad is just perfect.  I am going to copy YOU and modify mine as well.



Thanks, JJ!  I always sigh when I take that Copa out for the summer.  It was my first and is still my favorite!   I was a nervous wreck when I took the needle-nose pliers to the new fob, but thankfully it worked out!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> There don't seem to be many Dooney-dads available.  However, the name is perfect for a would be line of them!
> 
> The one gg07 found is darling!
> 
> 
> Sue



LOL.  I think Dooney refers to them as "Key Chains".  There are a few on the site but not a lot.


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> *Sue.... I got mine at the Juicy Couture store at the mall.  JC has the cutiest doo-dads!!*
> 
> Sarah, love your Copa!!!   and your modified doo-dad is just perfect.  I am going to copy YOU and modify mine as well.


 
Thanks, Joy!

I may be a copy cat and get one (if they are still available).  Next, I'll want a copa bag for sure!!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Sue.  I ordered mine at JuicyCouture.com and used a coupon code "FLING" for 30% off and free shipping!!  I found the coupon code here on TPF on the Juicy Couture board.
> 
> I checked out the fobs at the JC outlet but didn't find one I wanted in there.


 

I'll check the Juicy site....now I'm wanting one too!  So cute!

No Copa to put it one though.....hmmm......


Sue


----------



## StillWG

In the "Show me your sign" category:








Gemini, in case someone doesn't recognize it!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2119234
> 
> My new doodad from the bay



Love this GG!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I totally copied JJ.     Joy, this fob is perfect for the Copa Cabana bags.



Nice!  I think I'd like a surfboard for my copa - have to see if I can find one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> In the "Show me your sign" category:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemini, in case someone doesn't recognize it!
> 
> 
> Sue



Cute!  I thought that was for "Dillen II."


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!  I thought that was for "Dillen II."


 
That works, too!!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Here's a cutie I found at Walmart for $3!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi!

I had the pleasure of meeting another wonderful purse forum member this evening; MARYBEL!! We met at Starbucks and had such a good time chatting about handbags and things! I'm so glad she took time from her busy weekend to meet me. On top of enjoying her company, she gave me this doo-dad! I told her the story of how I almost bought this one but I saw the MKors furball ("rat") at the same time. Now I have this one, and it's means even more because it was a gift from MaryBel!

MaryBel: Thank you again for meeting me and thank you so much for the doo-dad! I look forward to hanging out with you the next time you're in town!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had the pleasure of meeting another *wonderful purse forum member this **evening; MARYBEL!*! We met at Starbucks and had such a good time chatting about handbags and things! I'm so glad she took time from her busy weekend to meet me. On top of enjoying her company, she gave me this doo-dad! I told her the story of how I almost bought this one but I saw the MKors furball ("rat") at the same time. Now I have this one, and i*t's means even more because it was a gift from MaryBel!*
> 
> MaryBel: Thank you again for meeting me and thank you so much for the doo-dad! I look forward to hanging out with you the next time you're in town!




How nice is that, 
between all your vacationing and MaryBel's mega shopping spree
 where the heck do you all get your energy,
 that's a blessing
such a great little Holiday story Mom hope you and your family 
and MaryBel and hers have a restful Holiday weekend.


----------



## Pixie RN

That is "super great" that you and Marybel were able to meet. How fun!
What a sweet momento from Marybel, that one will be extra special.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> How nice is that,
> between all your vacationing and MaryBel's mega shopping spree
> *where the heck do you all get your energy,*
> that's a blessing
> such a great little Holiday story Mom hope you and your family
> and MaryBel and hers have a restful Holiday weekend.


 
Hi Hopi!

My energy comes from shots of espresso, but it doesn't last long. I'll be sleep by 10pm. LOL!

It truly is a blessing,

Thanks Hopi! Wishing you and your family a great Holiday weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Pixie RN said:


> That is "super great" that you and Marybel were able to meet. How fun!
> What a sweet momento from Marybel, that one will be extra special.


 
Hi Pixie Rn!
It was a lot of fun, and I will love telling the story about my momento!


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> *In the "Show me your sign" category
> :* great category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemini, in case someone doesn't recognize it!
> 
> 
> Sue



too cute and just love your sea foam colored satchel- beautiful


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Here's a cutie I found at Walmart for $3!
> View attachment 2120983


CUTE!  Looks like spring, Rosie.


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had the pleasure of meeting another wonderful purse forum member this evening; MARYBEL!! We met at Starbucks and had such a good time chatting about handbags and things! I'm so glad she took time from her busy weekend to meet me. On top of enjoying her company, she gave me this doo-dad! I told her the story of how I almost bought this one but I saw the MKors furball ("rat") at the same time. Now I have this one, and it's means even more because it was a gift from MaryBel!
> 
> MaryBel: Thank you again for meeting me and thank you so much for the doo-dad! I look forward to hanging out with you the next time you're in town!



How sweet is that??  I'm glad you two had fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> CUTE! Looks like spring, Rosie.
> 
> 
> How sweet is that?? I'm glad you two had fun!


 
Hi Sarah!

Thanks, we really did have fun!  I'm convinced if TPF Dooney Ladies got together for a day it would be a blast!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Here's a cutie I found at Walmart for $3!
> View attachment 2120983


great price & perfect for spring





MiaBorsa said:


> *OK, I totally copied JJ.*    Joy, this fob is perfect for the Copa Cabana bags.




ONE of our club motto's
"A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do"
it just goes so perfectly



.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Thanks, we really did have fun!  I'm convinced if TPF Dooney Ladies got together for a day it would be a blast!


 
OMG.. how much FUN would that be!!!  

I'm so glad you and MaryBel got to meet up!!!  And I love the key fob.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG.. how much FUN would that be!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you and MaryBel got to meet up!!! And I love the key fob.


 
Thanks Joy!  The fob is perfect on my Rebcecca bag.  I really hope you and MaryBel can get together the next time she's in the SF area.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

I got some new doo-dads!!!  I found a Juicy Couture doo dad on "the bay" that is so "ME"!!  It has the two scotties in a heart, the initial "J" (my initials) and a crown.  Well every girl needs a crown.  So here is a close up of the charms, then the doo dad on my Hamilton.  The the last picture is of my scottie doo dad that a very dear friend gave me.  Its by My Flat In London.  Oh we had a storm today so something must have flown into my backyard so ignore the garbage behind the chair in the second picture.  I guess I'll have to see what that is, tomorrow!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I got some new doo-dads!!!  I found a Juicy Couture doo dad on "the bay" that is so "ME"!!  It has the two scotties in a heart, the initial "J" (my initials) and a crown.  Well every girl needs a crown.  So here is a close up of the charms, then the doo dad on my Hamilton.  The the last picture is of my scottie doo dad that a very dear friend gave me.  Its by My Flat In London.  Oh we had a storm today so something must have flown into my backyard so ignore the garbage behind the chair in the second picture.  I guess I'll have to see what that is, tomorrow!!!



Those are so cute, JJ!!  The Juicy one is perfect for you...the "J" and the Scotties!  And of course the Scottie looks cute on Willis, too!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Those are so cute, JJ!!  The Juicy one is perfect for you...the "J" and the Scotties!  And of course the Scottie looks cute on Willis, too!


 
thanks GF!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I got some new doo-dads!!! I found a Juicy Couture doo dad on "the bay" that is so "ME"!! It has the two scotties in a heart, the initial "J" (my initials) and a crown. Well every girl needs a crown.  So here is a close up of the charms, then the doo dad on my Hamilton. The the last picture is of my scottie doo dad that a very dear friend gave me. Its by My Flat In London. Oh we had a storm today so something must have flown into my backyard so ignore the garbage behind the chair in the second picture. I guess I'll have to see what that is, tomorrow!!!


 
Hey Joy!  I love your charms! And the Scottie is perfect for Willis! I love that the Juicy initial charm is your initial too. It works out so well. 

Good luck with the yard clean-up. I hope you didn't have any serious damage.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I got some new doo-dads!!!  I found a Juicy Couture doo dad on "the bay" that is so "ME"!!  It has the two scotties in a heart, the initial "J" (my initials) and a crown.  Well every girl needs a crown.  So here is a close up of the charms, then the doo dad on my Hamilton.  The the last picture is of my scottie doo dad that a very dear friend gave me.  Its by My Flat In London.  Oh we had a storm today so something must have flown into my backyard so ignore the garbage behind the chair in the second picture.  I guess I'll have to see what that is, tomorrow!!!


 
Gorgeous doo-dads Joy! they are both perfect for you!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Joy!  I love your charms! And the Scottie is perfect for Willis! I love that the Juicy initial charm is your initial too. It works out so well.
> 
> Good luck with the yard clean-up. I hope you didn't have any serious damage.


 
You know.. it was seeing your Juicy Vacation Doo dad that got me started on the Juicy Doo dads!! LOL  Its your fault!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous doo-dads Joy! they are both perfect for you!


 
Thanks MB.  Mackie was very pleased when he heard about the scotties in the heart.


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I got some new doo-dads!!!  I found a Juicy Couture doo dad on "the bay" that is so "ME"!!  It has the two scotties in a heart, the initial "J" (my initials) and a crown.  Well every girl needs a crown.  So here is a close up of the charms, then the doo dad on my Hamilton.  The the last picture is of my scottie doo dad that a very dear friend gave me.  Its by My Flat In London.  Oh we had a storm today so something must have flown into my backyard so ignore the garbage behind the chair in the second picture.  I guess I'll have to see what that is, tomorrow!!!



Joy 
Both bags are SOOOOO very beautiful and you really found the perfect  namesake fob, JC makes some really nice ones and you are so right, what girl really isn't a princess. Great stuff.


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I got some new doo-dads!!!  I found a Juicy Couture doo dad on "the bay" that is so "ME"!!  It has the two scotties in a heart, the initial "J" (my initials) and a crown.  Well every girl needs a crown.  So here is a close up of the charms, then the doo dad on my Hamilton.  The the last picture is of my scottie doo dad that a very dear friend gave me.  Its by My Flat In London.  Oh we had a storm today so something must have flown into my backyard so ignore the garbage behind the chair in the second picture.  I guess I'll have to see what that is, tomorrow!!!


 

Weston definitely approves of the Scottie theme in most of these!  

I do too!!

They are great, Joy.  I've been looking for Juicy key fobs now.  I love the heartshaped clip on them.  A trend is in the making.....


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

This thread needs more doo-dads!!


----------



## StillWG

Okay!

This one goes out to Mackie and Harry from Weston.   










Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Okay!
> 
> This one goes out to Mackie and Harry from Weston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



OMG, how cute is that!! (Love the satchel, too!)  Have you seen the Coach Westie?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-White...?pt=US_Unisex_Accessories&hash=item43ba88e0f0


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, how cute is that!!  *Have you seen the Coach Westie*?  (Love the satchel, too!)


 
Thanks!

I have two different Coach white Scotties (aka Westies)!

I'll post pix of them another time.  I'm supposed to be cleaning my basement right now.   


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Here's my contribution to the dog theme!


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, how cute is that!! (Love the satchel, too!)  Have you seen the Coach Westie?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-White...?pt=US_Unisex_Accessories&hash=item43ba88e0f0


 
This is one of the ones I have!!

Love it!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Here's my contribution to the dog theme!
> View attachment 2130601


 

That's darling, Rosie!


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Here's my contribution to the dog theme!
> View attachment 2130601


 

Well Pepper (my sweet doggie in my Avatar) and I feel left out.......we dont have any doo-dads. BUT....I am going to the outlet on the 17th, WHOO HOO and I think some doo-dads are in order!!    kc


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Okay!
> 
> This one goes out to Mackie and Harry from Weston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


 

Love that one, Sue!!


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> Okay!
> 
> This one goes out to Mackie and Harry from Weston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


LOVE IT and your pretty satchel


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Here's my contribution to the dog theme!
> View attachment 2130601



Love that one, Rosie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> This is one of the ones I have!!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> Sue



I should have known that!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well Pepper (my sweet doggie in my Avatar) and I feel left out.......we dont have any doo-dads. BUT....I am going to the outlet on the 17th, WHOO HOO and I think some doo-dads are in order!!    kc



Girl, you NEED some doo-dads!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you NEED some doo-dads!!


 
I know, I know!! I'll post pics when I get some next week .


----------



## gatorgirl07

I had to share my new bath and body works doo-dad 




The bag may be too busy for you to be able to see it clearly


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Joy
> Both bags are SOOOOO very beautiful and you really found the perfect  namesake fob, JC makes some really nice ones and you are so right, what girl really isn't a princess. Great stuff.


 


StillWG said:


> Weston definitely approves of the Scottie theme in most of these!
> 
> I do too!!
> 
> They are great, Joy.  I've been looking for Juicy key fobs now.  I love the heartshaped clip on them.  A trend is in the making.....
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks ladies!!!!  I am really liking the JC doo dads lately!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you NEED some doo-dads!!


 
Oh ABSOLUTELY!!! You need to get crackin' there GF and find some doo dads!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Okay!
> 
> This one goes out to Mackie and Harry from Weston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Oh yeah.. that doo dad definately receives a Mackie Big Paws UP of approval!! Its adorable and goes great with that beautiful satchel!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

gatorgirl07 said:


> I had to share my new bath and body works doo-dad
> 
> View attachment 2130723
> 
> 
> The bag may be too busy for you to be able to see it clearly


 
Love them both!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Love them both!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

This one moves around a lot.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> This one moves around a lot.



Sarah
Love this fob so much, I bought 2, it is so pretty & yes it moves alot but the colors and charms are darling. One is for my keys and use the other the other to dress anyone who looks like they want a little bit of bling


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sarah
> Love this fob so much, I bought 2, it is so pretty & yes it moves alot but the colors and charms are darling. One is for my keys and use the other the other to dress anyone who looks like they want a little bit of bling



Everytime I want to move it, I have to play with it for an hour before I remember how the clasp works.


----------



## MrsKC

Sarah, so cute--I still dont have any doo dads yet....

Hopi..........I need some bling. I once heard someone say, "If you cant lose it, decorate it". So bling for the purses and bling for the ones carrying the purses!!

Ok--I just tried to multiquote and it didnt work......


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> "If you cant lose it, decorate it"



 this!!


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, so cute--I still dont have any doo dads yet....
> 
> Hopi..........I need some bling. I once heard someone say, "If you cant lose it, decorate it". So bling for the purses and bling for the ones carrying the purses!!
> 
> *Ok--I just tried to multiquote and it didnt work.*.....




.................you are not alone

hit the circle
and on the last quote
hit quote


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> this!!


 
I think I am multiquoting 



hopi said:


> .................you are not alone
> 
> hit the circle
> and on the last quote
> hit quote


 
I think I am doing it 

kc


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Coin purse


----------



## farris2

IzzeyAnn said:


> View attachment 2162697
> 
> 
> Coin purse



That is too cute!


----------



## MrsKC

IzzeyAnn said:


> View attachment 2162697
> 
> 
> Coin purse


 

Oh that is just TOO cute!  kc


----------



## MaryBel

I found this cute one at Hallmark yesterday. It was $5 something, I love how it looks on my tote today. I think I'm stopping after work today to get more.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I found this cute one at Hallmark yesterday. It was $5 something, I love how it looks on my tote today. I think I'm stopping after work today to get more.



Darling fob MaryBel and such a great price.


----------



## MiaBorsa

IzzeyAnn said:


> View attachment 2162697
> 
> 
> Coin purse


So cute!


MaryBel said:


> I found this cute one at Hallmark yesterday. It was $5 something, I love how it looks on my tote today. I think I'm stopping after work today to get more.



Looks great, MB...and what a great price!


----------



## RuedeNesle

IzzeyAnn said:


> View attachment 2162697
> 
> 
> Coin purse


 
Cute coin purse IzzeyAnn!



MaryBel said:


> I found this cute one at Hallmark yesterday. It was $5 something, I love how it looks on my tote today. I think I'm stopping after work today to get more.


 
Hi MaryBel!
That's a cute doo-dad! It looks great on your tote! I love your CK tote also! I almost bought the same tote in white at Off 5th a few weeks ago, but I was really trying to wait until Macy's F&F Sale so I could get the white/black shopper.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I dug out my Dooney doo-dad and took the key ring off.   I think it looks kind of spiffy on my new Chelsea!     (Except for those smeary finger prints all over it.  )


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug out my Dooney doo-dad and took the key ring off.   I think it looks kind of spiffy on my new Chelsea!     (Except for those smeary finger prints all over it.  )





I agree, it looks perfect on Chelsea. Maybe because she's perfect! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I agree, it looks perfect on Chelsea. Maybe because she's perfect! Congrats!



Thanks, MB!   There hasn't been much doo-dad activity in a while.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug out my Dooney doo-dad and took the key ring off.   I think it looks kind of spiffy on my new Chelsea!     (Except for those smeary finger prints all over it.  )




Ohhh, I have a doo-dad I never posted from June. My awesome coworker bought it for me for my bday. Will post later. 
Love your charm! Looks fabulous on your Chelsea!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Ohhh, I have a doo-dad I never posted from June. My awesome coworker bought it for me for my bday. Will post later.
> Love your charm! Looks fabulous on your Chelsea!!!



Yay!   More doo-dads!   I love it.   

I'm still trying to decide if the bag looks better without embellishment.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   More doo-dads!   I love it.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if the bag looks *better without *embellishment.  Hmmmmm.



my vote


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug out my Dooney doo-dad and took the key ring off.   I think it looks kind of spiffy on my new Chelsea!     (Except for those smeary finger prints all over it.  )




She's gorgeous with the doo-dad but honestly... She doesn't need anything!!! It's a very simple but classy bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> my vote





PcanTannedBty said:


> She's gorgeous with the doo-dad but honestly... She doesn't need anything!!! It's a very simple but classy bag.



I think y'all are right.  She's just not a foo-foo gal.     I'll hang the doo-dad on some other candidate.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I think y'all are right.  She's just not a foo-foo gal.     I'll hang the doo-dad on some other candidate.



Some bags just speak for themselves and are perfect in every way.


----------



## CatePNW

Just seeing this thread and so many cute doo dads are here!  I have some new ideas now and I love those Juicy ones with the easy heart to attach.  I have some Coach fobs and a few Disney ones.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug out my Dooney doo-dad and took the key ring off.   I think it looks kind of spiffy on my new Chelsea!     (Except for those smeary finger prints all over it.  )



That is pretty! I also loved Pcans colorful tassels on her orange Chelsea, if you remember. I have some leather scraps, maybe I'll make some.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I didn't know Coach had so many beautiful key/bag charms. Hummm... May have to check that out. I wish Dooney had a wider selection.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't know Coach had so many beautiful key/bag charms. Hummm... May have to check that out. I wish Dooney had a wider selection.



If you do an Ebay search for Coach fobs, you will find THOUSANDS of them.     Juicy Couture also has a lot of cute fobs and charms.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll repost my Brahmin Copa Cabana with her palm tree doo-dad.  I must have done some cleanup of my Photobucket account to have broken links in posts.    

Here she is...with the doo-dad copied from JJ!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

And here's Coach Haley with the lock-and-key fob.


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug out my Dooney doo-dad and took the key ring off.   I think it looks kind of spiffy on my new Chelsea!     (Except for those smeary finger prints all over it.  )


That Chelsea is the business!


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> That Chelsea is the business!



Thanks!!   I did take that doo-dad off of her; she's just not the blingy type.


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> And here's Coach Haley with the lock-and-key fob.


I love your haley. I gave mine to my daughter. Maybe she'll let me borrow it.


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll repost my Brahmin Copa Cabana with her palm tree doo-dad.  I must have done some cleanup of my Photobucket account to have broken links in posts.
> 
> Here she is...with the doo-dad copied from JJ!!


Gorgeous...I must check out the Brahmin line.


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> I love your haley. I gave mine to my daughter. Maybe she'll let me borrow it.


Girl, after my daughters have had my bags for a while, I don't want them back.     I was thinking about dragging out my cognac Haley for a while.  I love Haley and Molly!


----------



## tlo

MB, you bag is GORGEOUS with or without the fob!!!!!

And your others are so cute!  I don't think I had seen the palm tree.  That is adorable and perfect for your Copa!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> MB, you bag is GORGEOUS with or without the fob!!!!!
> 
> And your others are so cute!  I don't think I had seen the palm tree.  That is adorable and perfect for your Copa!!!



I know you have some doo-dads to show off!    I stole the palm tree idea from Joy, lol.  She found those at Juicy Couture last year.  They are perfect on the Copa!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I know you have some doo-dads to show off!    I stole the palm tree idea from Joy, lol.  She found those at Juicy Couture last year.  They are perfect on the Copa!



I may have a few  

That palm tree is adorable!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> I was thinking about dragging out my cognac Haley for a while.



I did some closet diving and found Haley in cognac, so I loaded her up for today.   I clipped on the Legacy heart key fob so she can pose in this thread.   






A better pic of the fob...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> If you do an Ebay search for Coach fobs, you will find THOUSANDS of them.     Juicy Couture also has a lot of cute fobs and charms.




Ahhh... Thanks for the info!! I'm going there now. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet diving and found Haley in cognac, so I loaded her up for today.   I clipped on the Legacy heart key fob so she can pose in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A better pic of the fob...




Wow!!! Soooo classy! I love the fob. What I like about Coach find is the clasp. It looks like they will fit around the O-Rings of the large Flo's. That's the issue I have is finding clasps that open up wide enough to fit.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet diving and found Haley in cognac, so I loaded her up for today.   I clipped on the Legacy heart key fob so she can pose in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A better pic of the fob...




What a pretty bag and the doo dad is so cute. This bag is a similar shape to my new fossil satchel that I love so much.

Miss Chelsea looks great with or without the bling, but only you know her personality  gosh that is one gorgeous bag.  I wish Dooney had a bigger selection of charms.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll repost my Brahmin Copa Cabana with her palm tree doo-dad.  I must have done some cleanup of my Photobucket account to have broken links in posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is...with the doo-dad copied from JJ!!




This is just a perfect pairing!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> . That's the issue I have is finding clasps that open up wide enough to fit.




I know right?! Then we are forced to hang them on the smaller tassel D-rings, but I prefer them on the big handle O-rings.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet diving and found Haley in cognac, so I loaded her up for today.   I clipped on the Legacy heart key fob so she can pose in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A better pic of the fob...



That is a gorgeous bag and doo-dad


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, y'all.   Let's see some more doo-dads!!


----------



## Springer

Went to Michael's today. I have never made my own charm, chain or anything like that so I basically grabbed what it looked like I might need and bought it. Husband went with me and actually found the owl charm. I LOVE owls. Found a couple other cute things. I do not know what I'm doing. Well, I am going to give this a try!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> Went to Michael's today. I have never made my own charm, chain or anything like that so I basically grabbed what it looked like I might need and bought it. Husband went with me and actually found the owl charm. I LOVE owls. Found a couple other cute things. I do not know what I'm doing. Well, I am going to give this a try!
> 
> View attachment 2735354



I bet it's going to turn out beautifully........good luck


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Went to Michael's today. I have never made my own charm, chain or anything like that so I basically grabbed what it looked like I might need and bought it. Husband went with me and actually found the owl charm. I LOVE owls. Found a couple other cute things. I do not know what I'm doing. Well, I am going to give this a try!
> 
> View attachment 2735354



That's such a great idea! I can't 2 a it to see how it turns out. I was looking at the Origami Owl stuff to make one, but your way would be much cheaper, and probably prettier too!


----------



## Springer

Ok. There are two bad news and one good news.

Bad news 1. The lobster claws I got at Michaels are not big enough to go around the thick ring that the handles are attached to. 

Good news. I found another kathy van zeeland charm and was able to take her brand symbol off of it and put my new owl on it and I love it. 

Bad news 2. Remember I am experimenting here. Well just to see what it would look like, I tied this string of beads to a little lobster claw and then put the lobster claw on one of the tassel D-rings. For some crazy reason, it went on but the daggone thing will NOT come off and baby pink satchel with pockets now has an uninvited hitchhiker until I am able to get to someone that has wirecutters.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Oh no! Lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's such a great idea! I can't 2 a it to see how it turns out. I was looking at the Origami Owl stuff to make one, but your way would be much cheaper, and probably prettier too!



I love anything to do with owls. I am also an extremely sentimental person. The fact that I knew, although willing to take me to Michael's to find things to make my own charm, husband was really not interested in this. It's just not his thing. But when he came down the aisle holding this owl charm with such a proud look on his face made it special to me. So much better than if I had found it myself if that makes sense. But that son of a gun hitchhiker. Husband did just tell me that he has wire cutters in the garage but it is going to have to wait until after the football game. 

This was a learning experience and I had fun. I'm just going to have to find bigger lobster claws.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I love anything to do with owls. I am also an extremely sentimental person. The fact that I knew, although willing to take me to Michael's to find things to make my own charm, husband was really not interested in this. It's just not his thing. But when he came down the aisle holding this owl charm with such a proud look on his face made it special to me. So much better than if I had found it myself if that makes sense. But that son of a gun hitchhiker. Husband did just tell me that he has wire cutters in the garage but it is going to have to wait until after the football game.
> 
> This was a learning experience and I had fun. I'm just going to have to find bigger lobster claws.



That's so sweet!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> . Husband did just tell me that he has wire cutters in the garage but it is going to *have to wait until after the football game*.



I do the same thing to my husband.  Life stops until after the game on Saturdays.  Luckily, mine doesn't start until 7 tonight


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Ok. There are two bad news and one good news.
> 
> Bad news 1. The lobster claws I got at Michaels are not big enough to go around the thick ring that the handles are attached to.
> 
> Good news. I found another kathy van zeeland charm and was able to take her brand symbol off of it and put my new owl on it and I love it.
> 
> Bad news 2. Remember I am experimenting here. Well just to see what it would look like, I tied this string of beads to a little lobster claw and then put the lobster claw on one of the tassel D-rings. For some crazy reason, it went on but the daggone thing will NOT come off and baby pink satchel with pockets now has an uninvited hitchhiker until I am able to get to someone that has wirecutters.
> 
> View attachment 2735387



At least it's a cute uninvited hitchhiker!!!

They look so cute!


----------



## Springer

Thank you all. I think if this whippersnapper would have got stuck on one of my oceans it wouldn't be bothering me so much. In fact, I think it would look nice against the blue leather. But I am mad at the principle of the ordeal. I ask it to leave but it does not!


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> I do the same thing to my husband.  Life stops until after the game on Saturdays.  Luckily, mine doesn't start until 7 tonight



Right now, my husband is watching one game on the TV and has the laptop in his lap with another game on. Both of his teams played at the same time so he is multitasking. All the while I am parading through the house like a wet hen, denouncing the hitchhiker.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Right now, my husband is watching one game on the TV and has the laptop in his lap with another game on. Both of his teams played at the same time so he is multitasking. All the while I am parading through the house like a wet hen, denouncing the hitchhiker.



   My hub is watching 'Bama and W V.   Your new doo-dads look great, Springer!!   I hope you can get the hitchhiker off.   I love Michael's selection of stuff.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Went to Michael's today. I have never made my own charm, chain or anything like that so I basically grabbed what it looked like I might need and bought it. Husband went with me and actually found the owl charm. I LOVE owls. Found a couple other cute things. I do not know what I'm doing. Well, I am going to give this a try!
> 
> View attachment 2735354



Love your new things and your owl/ex-KVZ charm looks awesome!
From reading this thread during the week I too had Michaels on my head, so after lunch I had to make a stop. Didn't find too much stuff for the charms but some nice things. I'll take a pic later.


----------



## MaryBel

Here are the things I found for my charms:


The flowers I will probably use for a necklace and the angel and silver beads for a bracelet for my mom (she loves angels), and well, the evil eye is a bracelet for my niece but the rest are to build a charm. I need to gather more goodies!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Right now, my husband is watching one game on the TV and has the laptop in his lap with another game on. Both of his teams played at the same time so he is multitasking. All the while I am parading through the house like a wet hen, denouncing the hitchhiker.



I'm cracking up (sorry)  The uninvited hitchiker vs the wet hen!  :giggles:
I love the owl and the beads look cute too, and you're right I think they would be great on your ocean.  This has happened to me to.  I had such a time once trying to get a charm off, and hey it went on without a fight so what the? I went to Michaels looking for large crab claws and I couldn't find anything large enough.  They are so hard to find.  Good luck.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here are the things I found for my charms:
> 
> 
> The flowers I will probably use for a necklace and the angel and silver beads for a bracelet for my mom (she loves angels), and well, the evil eye is a bracelet for my niece but the rest are to build a charm. I need to gather more goodies!



I can't wait to see what you make


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> My hub is watching 'Bama and W V.   Your new doo-dads look great, Springer!!   I hope you can get the hitchhiker off.   I love Michael's selection of stuff.



That's what my hubby is doing.  W.V  is giving them he-l-l


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Here are the things I found for my charms:
> 
> 
> The flowers I will probably use for a necklace and the angel and silver beads for a bracelet for my mom (she loves angels), and well, the evil eye is a bracelet for my niece but the rest are to build a charm. I need to gather more goodies!



Such cute stuff!!! And I love the one at the top, the cobalt blue beads!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I'm cracking up (sorry)  The uninvited hitchiker vs the wet hen!  :giggles:
> I love the owl and the beads look cute too, and you're right I think they would be great on your ocean.  This has happened to me to.  I had such a time once trying to get a charm off, and hey it went on without a fight so what the? I went to Michaels looking for large crab claws and I couldn't find anything large enough.  They are so hard to find.  Good luck.



Thank you. I adore my owl. Mixed with the ex-vanzeeland charm it came out so perfect. However the hitchhiker remains. We had some things come up and had to run a few different places with the hitchhiker still attached. Now husband is grilling outback. He thinks he belongs on one of grilling shows on TV. He has now said he will get to it after he's done with the food. I continue to pester him.


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> Went to Michael's today. I have never made my own charm, chain or anything like that so I basically grabbed what it looked like I might need and bought it. Husband went with me and actually found the owl charm. I LOVE owls. Found a couple other cute things. I do not know what I'm doing. Well, I am going to give this a try!
> 
> View attachment 2735354



Wow, I bet even buying all those supplies, you spent less than a full price designer fob!  Once you find what works for you, I bet you could make these pretty cheap!  I'm not crafty at all, and rarely go into Michael's, but this could be fun.



gatorgirl07 said:


> I do the same thing to my husband.  Life stops until after the game on Saturdays.  Luckily, mine doesn't start until 7 tonight



I was told early on this week that today DH must be home by 3:30pm to get ready for the game, USC is his team.  Seahawks for pro.  So here we sit, with the game blaring, I do my best to ignore it, as I am not into football.  We have a Papa Murphy's pizza in the oven, that is tonight's dinner.  But I only had to pick up the pizza, DH cooked it!



Springer said:


> Right now, my husband is watching one game on the TV and has the laptop in his lap with another game on. Both of his teams played at the same time so he is multitasking. All the while I am parading through the house like a wet hen, denouncing the hitchhiker.



And my DH and DS sit here watching the USC game on TV, iPhones in their hand getting updates on other games and playing their MyVegas slot game!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Went to Michael's today. I have never made my own charm, chain or anything like that so I basically grabbed what it looked like I might need and bought it. Husband went with me and actually found the owl charm. I LOVE owls. Found a couple other cute things. I do not know what I'm doing. Well, I am going to give this a try!
> 
> View attachment 2735354




Oh... I'd love to see what you come up with. Does the clamps fit around the O-Ring on the regular Flo satchels?


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh... I'd love to see what you come up with. Does the clamps fit around the O-Ring on the regular Flo satchels?



No, that what disappointed me. I am pretty sure I bought the biggest lobster claws that I could find and none if them can fit around that oring. Only my van zeeland claws do. ullhair:


Edit: does anyone know a place that sells extra large lobster claws?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> No, that what disappointed me. I am pretty sure I bought the biggest lobster claws that I could find and none if them can fit around that oring. Only my van zeeland claws do. ullhair:
> 
> 
> Edit: does anyone know a place that sells extra large lobster claws?



Check amazon?


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> No, that what disappointed me. I am pretty sure I bought the biggest lobster claws that I could find and none if them can fit around that oring. Only my van zeeland claws do. ullhair:
> 
> 
> Edit: does anyone know a place that sells extra large lobster claws?



http://www.great-alaska-seafood.com...qaPViFms1iUQwt_1KG24mUCABybMZ0pwHUhoCdG7w_wcB


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> http://www.great-alaska-seafood.com...qaPViFms1iUQwt_1KG24mUCABybMZ0pwHUhoCdG7w_wcB



 I spit out my coffee!!! Ahahahaha


----------



## MiaBorsa

LOL.  The Coachies find them on Ebay and even at the hardware stores like Ace, Lowes, Home Depot.   If you can find those kind of rounded-square (???)  key rings with the side open mechanism, they work great.   Lemme see if I have a pic of what I'm trying to describe.

ETA--sort of like the clasp on this Coach fob.  These are easy on/off.   So check the areas where they make keys in the stores, plus the general hardware area.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> No, that what disappointed me. I am pretty sure I bought the biggest lobster claws that I could find and none if them can fit around that oring. Only my van zeeland claws do. ullhair:
> 
> 
> Edit: does anyone know a place that sells extra large lobster claws?




Aww dang it!! I was hoping they would fit and I'd be running to Michaels.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  The Coachies find them on Ebay and even at the hardware stores like Ace, Lowes, Home Depot.



OK, I found these on Ebay; they come in several finishes...   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-1-Car...Handbags&var=430267951658&hash=item1e864aebba


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> No, that what disappointed me. I am pretty sure I bought the biggest lobster claws that I could find and none if them can fit around that oring. Only my van zeeland claws do. ullhair:
> 
> 
> Edit: does anyone know a place that sells extra large lobster claws?




I've seen some at ACE, but they were big, kind of like the ones that are attached to the long straps.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I've seen some at ACE, but they were big, kind of like the ones that are attached to the long straps.




Would they look awkward on the bag?


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> http://www.great-alaska-seafood.com...qaPViFms1iUQwt_1KG24mUCABybMZ0pwHUhoCdG7w_wcB




Rotflmao!


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> http://www.great-alaska-seafood.com...qaPViFms1iUQwt_1KG24mUCABybMZ0pwHUhoCdG7w_wcB



LMFAO!!! Thank you for this!


----------



## Springer

Found a couple cute doo dad type things at bath and body works. They are meant to be holders for the mini antibacterial gels. I can use them how they are but I see where after some trimming of the rubber and then making a tiny hole at the top of the head, they would be such a cute thing to hang from my purse because that lobster claw is big enough! I love owls.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Found a couple cute doo dad type things at bath and body works. They are meant to be holders for the mini antibacterial gels. I can use them how they are but I see where after some trimming of the rubber and then making a tiny hole at the top of the head, they would be such a cute thing to hang from my purse because that lobster claw is big enough! I love owls.
> 
> View attachment 2736518
> 
> View attachment 2736519




These are so cute!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Found a couple cute doo dad type things at bath and body works. They are meant to be holders for the mini antibacterial gels. I can use them how they are but I see where after some trimming of the rubber and then making a tiny hole at the top of the head, they would be such a cute thing to hang from my purse because that lobster claw is big enough! I love owls.
> 
> View attachment 2736518
> 
> View attachment 2736519



That blue owl will be perfect on your oceans! Precious!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cute stuff, Springer!


----------



## tlo

springer said:


> found a couple cute doo dad type things at bath and body works. They are meant to be holders for the mini antibacterial gels. I can use them how they are but i see where after some trimming of the rubber and then making a tiny hole at the top of the head, they would be such a cute thing to hang from my purse because that lobster claw is big enough! I love owls.
> 
> View attachment 2736518
> 
> View attachment 2736519



too cute!!


----------



## Springer

Thank you all. After these hickey doo's that I just bought and the clayton I just ordered, I will not be making and other purchases of any kind of luxury goods until bath and body works brings out their seasonal Vanilla Bean Noel scent and then I'm buying it all!!! Love that scent.


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> Thank you all. After these hickey doo's that I just bought and the clayton I just ordered, I will not be making and other purchases of any kind of luxury goods until bath and body works brings out their seasonal Vanilla Bean Noel scent and then I'm buying it all!!! Love that scent.


I'm using that lotion right now, bottle is almost empty.  I hoard BBW lotions and use them totally out of season sometimes!


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> I'm using that lotion right now, bottle is almost empty.  I hoard BBW lotions and use them totally out of season sometimes!



Oh I do that same thing. My mistake last winter was only getting 4 of the vanilla bean Noel body splashes. That mistake will not be made again.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Springer said:


> Oh I do that same thing. My mistake last winter was only getting 4 of the vanilla bean Noel body splashes. That mistake will not be made again.


 I stock pile that stuff...I love the Vanilla Bean too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you all. After these hickey doo's that I just bought and the clayton I just ordered, I will not be making and other purchases of any kind of luxury goods until bath and body works brings out their seasonal Vanilla Bean Noel scent and then I'm buying it all!!! Love that scent.




Haha!  I'll have to check that one out. Sounds good


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  The Coachies find them on Ebay and even at the hardware stores like Ace, Lowes, Home Depot.   If you can find those kind of rounded-square (???)  key rings with the side open mechanism, they work great.   Lemme see if I have a pic of what I'm trying to describe.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA--sort of like the clasp on this Coach fob.  These are easy on/off.   So check the areas where they make keys in the stores, plus the general hardware area.




I love your Coach charm!


----------



## Springer

I just found a little gift my mother had given to me last year. Can't believe I forgot about this. It's a Vera Bradley fishy charm. It also has the most perfect lobster claw.


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> I just found a little gift my mother had given to me last year. Can't believe I forgot about this. It's a Vera Bradley fishy charm. It also has the most perfect lobster claw.
> 
> View attachment 2736905



How cute is that!!!!!!


----------



## oldbaglover

Springer said:


> Found a couple cute doo dad type things at bath and body works. They are meant to be holders for the mini antibacterial gels. I can use them how they are but I see where after some trimming of the rubber and then making a tiny hole at the top of the head, they would be such a cute thing to hang from my purse because that lobster claw is big enough! I love owls.
> 
> View attachment 2736518
> 
> View attachment 2736519


How creative as well as cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I just found a little gift my mother had given to me last year. Can't believe I forgot about this. It's a Vera Bradley fishy charm. It also has the most perfect lobster claw.
> 
> View attachment 2736905




So cute!


----------



## Springer

Thank you all. He looks very nice against the ocean. Ah ha! Ocean.....fish..... Watch out for my comedic skills.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you all. He looks very nice against the ocean. Ah ha! Ocean.....fish..... Watch out for my comedic skills.




Haha perfect!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I just found a little gift my mother had given to me last year. Can't believe I forgot about this. It's a Vera Bradley fishy charm. It also has the most perfect lobster claw.
> 
> View attachment 2736905




Ooh, that's so cute! Matches the Ocean perfectly.


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Thank you all. He looks very nice against the ocean. Ah ha! Ocean.....fish..... Watch out for my comedic skills.




Lol ! Your fish is right where it belongs .... I have to search these Vera bradly thingies now..


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Thank you all. He looks very nice against the ocean. Ah ha! Ocean.....fish..... Watch out for my comedic skills.



Springer.... I was looking at a Thirty-One thing for a party I was invited to and they have a cute lil owl coin purse charm thingmajig. .. and an owl nail file, and I think a couple more accessories... just sayin 

I'm picking up a few of their things for my girls


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Springer.... I was looking at a Thirty-One thing for a party I was invited to and they have a cute lil owl coin purse charm thingmajig. .. and an owl nail file, and I think a couple more accessories... just sayin
> 
> I'm picking up a few of their things for my girls



How adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Springer.... I was looking at a Thirty-One thing for a party I was invited to and they have a cute lil owl coin purse charm thingmajig. .. and an owl nail file, and I think a couple more accessories... just sayin
> 
> I'm picking up a few of their things for my girls



Really cute! I think I remember seeing a blingy gold owl bag charm at Icing recently, in case you are into blingy owls.  It was cute.  I might go back and take a look again next time I'm at the mall.


----------



## MaryBel

I saw some cute ones at Walmart. They were in the sewing and crafts area. Several different owls. I got a fleur de Lis.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I saw some cute ones at Walmart. They were in the sewing and crafts area. Several different owls. I got a fleur de Lis.



Oh man I have never looked in that section of Walmart. I just looked in the keychain section. Now I'm wanting to go to Walmart.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I went to 3 Coach outlets within the last 2 days and didn't find ANY nice charms like I see here. Are you all getting them from the outlets?? Primarily the gold tone charms. Or what are other places I can get some. They don't have to be name brand.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I went to 3 Coach outlets within the last 2 days and didn't find ANY nice charms like I see here. Are you all getting them from the outlets?? Primarily the gold tone charms. Or what are other places I can get some. They don't have to be name brand.



I always got mine from the Factory sales online, crazy cheap.

ETA: I'm liking Springer's idea... custom make my own, so it shows a little of me


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I always got mine from the Factory sales online, crazy cheap.
> 
> ETA: I'm liking Springer's idea... custom make my own, so it shows a little of me




Ahhh ok. Did she make any yet and post?? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

She posted one yesterday (I think) that she made with an owl. I don't recall which thread but it was the same post that the second charm got stuck because the lobster claw was too small lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> She posted one yesterday (I think) that she made with an owl. I don't recall which thread but it was the same post that the second charm got stuck because the lobster claw was too small lol




Thanks GF!! I'll find it... I need to catch up here anyway. I missed a lot over the past couple days.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I went to 3 Coach outlets within the last 2 days and didn't find ANY nice charms like I see here. Are you all getting them from the outlets?? Primarily the gold tone charms. Or what are other places I can get some. They don't have to be name brand.





I have gotten most of my coach fobs at the outlet, but they metal ones are the ones that always sell out first. You have to check often to catch them.


----------



## Springer

Picked up a piece at a hobby shop yesterday. Decided to try it out. Right now, the only lobster claws I have that are big enough to go around the handle rings are the kathy vanzeeland ones. So the deconstructed old zeeland charm is the base of most of my doo dads. But I do love the hearts on it. 
The middle one is with flash to see the pretty pattern in it.


----------



## Springer

I really think these have potential if I could figure out what to do with them and how to properly do it.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Picked up a piece at a hobby shop yesterday. Decided to try it out. Right now, the only lobster claws I have that are big enough to go around the handle rings are the kathy vanzeeland ones. So the deconstructed old zeeland charm is the base of most of my doo dads. But I do love the hearts on it.
> The middle one is with flash to see the pretty pattern in it.
> 
> View attachment 2738828
> View attachment 2738829
> 
> View attachment 2738830



Gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

I think that round thing was meant to be a piece on a necklace.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I really think these have potential if I could figure out what to do with them and how to properly do it.
> 
> View attachment 2738831
> 
> View attachment 2738832





I'm planning on getting those stars too!
What I'm planning to do with the ones I got similar to this one you got is put just put the chain on the ring, the same way they are hanging right now from the tag so it would be a short double strap. Then I'll add a bigger charm to it.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I'm planning on getting those stars too!
> What I'm planning to do with the ones I got similar to this one you got is put just put the chain on the ring, the same way they are hanging right now from the tag so it would be a short double strap. Then I'll add a bigger charm to it.



Really??? The same stars??? Awesome! 

Do you mean just attaching the end to a ring and putting the ring on a lobster claw then attaching to handle ring? If so, that sounds very pretty. I might try to doodle with that when I get back.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cute stuff!!   How would the longer ones do as zipper pulls?   Would they fall apart or are they sturdy?  

One way to attach doo-dads is to use those little beaded chains like Coach uses for their logo tags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I found a home for my Dooney doo-dad.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Picked up a piece at a hobby shop yesterday. Decided to try it out. Right now, the only lobster claws I have that are big enough to go around the handle rings are the kathy vanzeeland ones. So the deconstructed old zeeland charm is the base of most of my doo dads. But I do love the hearts on it.
> The middle one is with flash to see the pretty pattern in it.
> 
> View attachment 2738828
> View attachment 2738829
> 
> View attachment 2738830



That looks great on there.  I'll bet it looks good with your ocean blue, too.


----------



## Springer

Came home and constructed new doo dad. Thought it might look best on the baby pink so I switched handbags again. I love this little charm. I also reattached what I called "the hitchhiker" because it literally got stuck to my purse the other day. Luckily the claw loosened up and it goes on and comes off easily now.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I found a home for my Dooney doo-dad.




I love it on there!  It looks great. It dresses up the bag even more. Love the gold accents. So you got your delivery today? I might have missed the post.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love it on there!  It looks great. It dresses up the bag even more. Love the gold accents. So you got your delivery today? I might have missed the post.



Thanks, TB.   Yep, I did a couple of reveals today.  I loooooove the hobo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Picked up a piece at a hobby shop yesterday. Decided to try it out. Right now, the only lobster claws I have that are big enough to go around the handle rings are the kathy vanzeeland ones. So the deconstructed old zeeland charm is the base of most of my doo dads. But I do love the hearts on it.
> The middle one is with flash to see the pretty pattern in it.
> 
> View attachment 2738828
> View attachment 2738829
> 
> View attachment 2738830




Perfect for that gorgeous bag! I love it! I have a couple of these Venetian glass necklace charms. I'm going to have to figure out how to make charms out if them. I like Sarah's idea if the bead chains. Those should be easy to find. (I think it was Sarah, if not pardon me)


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I really think these have potential if I could figure out what to do with them and how to properly do it.
> 
> View attachment 2738831
> 
> View attachment 2738832




These are going to be cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Came home and constructed new doo dad. Thought it might look best on the baby pink so I switched handbags again. I love this little charm. I also reattached what I called "the hitchhiker" because it literally got stuck to my purse the other day. Luckily the claw loosened up and it goes on and comes off easily now.
> 
> View attachment 2738963
> 
> View attachment 2738964
> 
> View attachment 2738965
> 
> View attachment 2738969



Good job, Springer!!   I love the little hearts on there.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Really??? The same stars??? Awesome!
> 
> Do you mean just attaching the end to a ring and putting the ring on a lobster claw then attaching to handle ring? If so, that sounds very pretty. I might try to doodle with that when I get back.





Yes, I love those stars for my blue bags.


Actually what I meant is what you already did. Attached the chain to the ring just at the middle of it so it would double. I love how it looks on your pink satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I found a home for my Dooney doo-dad.





Love it!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Yes, I love those stars for my blue bags.
> 
> 
> Actually what I meant is what you already did. Attached the chain to the ring just at the middle of it so it would double. I love how it looks on your pink satchel.



Thank you. I am proud! And I agree, I think those stars would look absolutely perfect on my ocean satchel.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I found a home for my Dooney doo-dad.



Such an adorable charm and you take such professional quality pictures!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Good job, Springer!!   I love the little hearts on there.



Thank you! I am having much fun hunting these things down and making them.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I found a home for my Dooney doo-dad.


Looks great, and what a nice photo too.  Looks better than the ones on the site!


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> Thank you. I am proud! And I agree, I think those stars would look absolutely perfect on my ocean satchel.



Your hitchiker reminds me of those candy necklaces!


----------



## Vicmarie

I really like the scarf look on the handbag ... Having a hard time finding those skinny ones though ! I have a blue coach one already but I'd like to find something fun and colorful


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> I really like the scarf look on the handbag ... Having a hard time finding those skinny ones though ! I have a blue coach one already but I'd like to find something fun and colorful


I got the Coach Hadley striped one recently at an outlet for about $10.  It's cute and has fall tone colors in it, will have to use it on something soon.  

I also made my own from this annoying tie that was on a blouse of mine.  It's a short tie, about same size as a ponytail scarf, and it was to tie at the top of the shoulder.  That thing always bugged me and never stayed in the right place.  So I took it off and tied it on a handbag one day and it looked fine.  I even wore the blouse that day too, so I matched....LOL!


----------



## Vicmarie

CatePNW said:


> I got the Coach Hadley striped one recently at an outlet for about $10.  It's cute and has fall tone colors in it, will have to use it on something soon.
> 
> I also made my own from this annoying tie that was on a blouse of mine.  It's a short tie, about same size as a ponytail scarf, and it was to tie at the top of the shoulder.  That thing always bugged me and never stayed in the right place.  So I took it off and tied it on a handbag one day and it looked fine.  I even wore the blouse that day too, so I matched....LOL!




10 dollars ?! That's awesome ! Hopefully you can take a pic and show us soon !

That is a true fashionista trait right there ! Lol good improvising ! I think the look is just so cute and chic . And a scarf will look great for fall ! The hunt for the perfect bag scarf begins !


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> 10 dollars ?! That's awesome ! Hopefully you can take a pic and show us soon !
> 
> That is a true fashionista trait right there ! Lol good improvising ! I think the look is just so cute and chic . And a scarf will look great for fall ! The hunt for the perfect bag scarf begins !



The ladies had a discussion on scarves a month or so ago... if I remember right they prefer the pony tail scarves to the full size scarves. You may be able to search the forum for it


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Came home and constructed new doo dad. Thought it might look best on the baby pink so I switched handbags again. I love this little charm. I also reattached what I called "the hitchhiker" because it literally got stuck to my purse the other day. Luckily the claw loosened up and it goes on and comes off easily now.
> 
> View attachment 2738963
> 
> View attachment 2738964
> 
> View attachment 2738965
> 
> View attachment 2738969



The  hearts waterfall charm is beautiful!!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> The  hearts waterfall charm is beautiful!!



Thank you! I feel like it turned out perfect! Now to do something with those stars. They will look nice on ocean flo and or ocean w/pockets.


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> 10 dollars ?! That's awesome ! Hopefully you can take a pic and show us soon !
> 
> That is a true fashionista trait right there ! Lol good improvising ! I think the look is just so cute and chic . And a scarf will look great for fall ! The hunt for the perfect bag scarf begins !


The scarf was on clearance at the outlet with an extra % off, so good price.  They usually have a few different designs there.  You can also find tons of them on eBay for under $20, just search Coach ponytail scarf.  I don't know of other brands who make them, there probably are more but I like the Coach patterns.

Here's a pic of the Hadley stripe scarf on my Madison Chestnut bag.  I like how there are two different stripe patterns and it will blend on many bags.  




And here's my repurposed scarf with the shirt I took it from, this is on my Rafe New York teal/brown satchel.


----------



## Vicmarie

CatePNW said:


> The scarf was on clearance at the outlet with an extra % off, so good price.  They usually have a few different designs there.  You can also find tons of them on eBay for under $20, just search Coach ponytail scarf.  I don't know of other brands who make them, there probably are more but I like the Coach patterns.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Hadley stripe scarf on my Madison Chestnut bag.  I like how there are two different stripe patterns and it will blend on many bags.
> 
> View attachment 2739381
> 
> 
> And here's my repurposed scarf with the shirt I took it from, this is on my Rafe New York teal/brown satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2739382
> View attachment 2739383



It looks adorable ! 

I actually just bought one! I saw it and loved it ... Thought it would go great with my salmon for winter! I'm gonna be brand mixing but I don't care


----------



## Vicmarie

Gilmoregirl said:


> The ladies had a discussion on scarves a month or so ago... if I remember right they prefer the pony tail scarves to the full size scarves. You may be able to search the forum for it




I tried searching but I had no luck ! M gonna keep trying though, thanks for the tip gg


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> It looks adorable !
> 
> I actually just bought one! I saw it and loved it ... Thought it would go great with my salmon for winter! I'm gonna be brand mixing but I don't care
> View attachment 2739389


That's pretty!  It will be a great contrast with the salmon color.


----------



## Springer

Tried to show it in the sunlight. Really sparkles.


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> View attachment 2739807
> 
> View attachment 2739808
> 
> 
> Tried to show it in the sunlight. Really sparkles.




I love that ! It looks like mystic topaz ! That can go on any bag too !


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> The scarf was on clearance at the outlet with an extra % off, so good price.  They usually have a few different designs there.  You can also find tons of them on eBay for under $20, just search Coach ponytail scarf.  I don't know of other brands who make them, there probably are more but I like the Coach patterns.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Hadley stripe scarf on my Madison Chestnut bag.  I like how there are two different stripe patterns and it will blend on many bags.
> 
> View attachment 2739381
> 
> 
> And here's my repurposed scarf with the shirt I took it from, this is on my Rafe New York teal/brown satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2739382
> View attachment 2739383




Nice work with the scarves!  They really dress up your bags. They look so feminine


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> View attachment 2739807
> 
> View attachment 2739808
> 
> 
> Tried to show it in the sunlight. Really sparkles.




Really cute Springer! I love me some sparkles!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> It looks adorable !
> 
> I actually just bought one! I saw it and loved it ... Thought it would go great with my salmon for winter! I'm gonna be brand mixing but I don't care
> View attachment 2739389




Really pretty. One of my favorite patterns or exotics (can't say it on account of Pcan)


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty. One of my favorite patterns or exotics (can't say it on account of Pcan)




Why not ?? Did I miss something ? :S


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> View attachment 2739807
> 
> View attachment 2739808
> 
> 
> Tried to show it in the sunlight. Really sparkles.




Humm... Don't make me go to the craft store. I need more charms. I'm tired of the tassels. Great job and it goes perfect!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Why not ?? Did I miss something ? :S




Lmbo!!! I'm terribly afraid of sna%es. 

TB, thank u... That was too cute!!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lmbo!!! I'm terribly afraid of sna%es.
> 
> TB, thank u... That was too cute!!




Lol !!! Ohhhh !!!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lmbo!!! I'm terribly afraid of sna%es.
> 
> TB, thank u... That was too cute!!



Amen to that. It is my family's tradition that if a snake is spotted on the property, we all grab the nearest shovel or hoe and run that sucker down.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Amen to that. It is my family's tradition that if a snake is spotted on the property, we all grab the nearest shovel or hoe and run that sucker down.



Lol... we must be related, that's what my dad does. I call him Henry VIII..."off with their heads"! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Amen to that. It is my family's tradition that if a snake is spotted on the property, we all grab the nearest shovel or hoe and run that sucker down.




Oooohhh no, not me!!! He can have the property and the hoe/shovel. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... we must be related, that's what my dad does. I call him Henry VIII..."off with their heads"! Lol




Lol... Hilarious!!! That was an awful visual.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lmbo!!! I'm terribly afraid of sna%es.
> 
> TB, thank u... That was too cute!!



I always think of you when I see that pattern.  Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Amen to that. It is my family's tradition that if a snake is spotted on the property, we all grab the nearest shovel or hoe and run that sucker down.





Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... we must be related, that's what my dad does. I call him Henry VIII..."off with their heads"! Lol



Lol!  I'm covering DS's pet's eyes so he doesn't see this.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Lol!  I'm covering DS's pet's eyes so he doesn't see this.



Oh my this made me realize someone on this board could possibly have a beloved sna@$ as a pet and then read what I put and been offended! I know that if I had read such and the sna@$ was replaced with a dog, I would be. I apologize to anyone in that particular situation! Please disregard my family tradition.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh my this made me realize someone on this board could possibly have a beloved sna@$ as a pet and then read what I put and been offended! I know that if I had read such and the sna@$ was replaced with a dog, I would be. I apologize to anyone in that particular situation! Please disregard my family tradition.



Plese don't apologize!  I was laughing at your posts.  I was trying to be funny and not make anyone feel bad so I really hope I didn't do that.  I'm sorry if I did. I understand most people don't like them, especially when they are in the wild like that because you don't know if they are poisonous or not.  I'm used to them because of DS.  He had a passion for them at one time, but now he only has one left.  We sold the rest.  He's very tame, more than our cat.  Lol. I just think they are pretty and I love the colors and patterns.  That's probably why I'm so drawn to the pattern in bags.  Today I'm carrying my MK sn$k* satchel.  It's so pretty! (Sorry again Pcan!)


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Plese don't apologize!  I was laughing at your posts.  I was trying to be funny and not make anyone feel bad so I really hope I didn't do that.  I'm sorry if I did. I understand most people don't like them, especially when they are in the wild like that because you don't know if they are poisonous or not.  I'm used to them because of DS.  He had a passion for them at one time, but now he only has one left.  We sold the rest.  He's very tame, more than our cat.  Lol. I just think they are pretty and I love the colors and patterns.  That's probably why I'm so drawn to the pattern in bags.  Today I'm carrying my MK sn$k* satchel.  It's so pretty! (Sorry again Pcan!)




Add me to the list of people scared of snakes. I'm also scared of alligators. 
Weirdly enough, I love exotic bags, like Brahmin's croco bags, but I never buy them in colors that are very close to the real thing. In fun colors, I don't think of what they represent, who has seen a bright blue or orange crocodile right?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Add me to the list of people scared of snakes. I'm also scared of alligators.
> Weirdly enough, I love exotic bags, like Brahmin's croco bags, but I never buy them in colors that are very close to the real thing. In fun colors, I don't think of what they represent, who has seen a bright blue or orange crocodile right?



That's funny MaryBel, but it makes sense! I love croco too and I bet I'd be pretty if I ever crossed paths with one.  Although there was a real live one at one of the reptile shows DS and I went to.  I had to ask if it was real because it was so still.  They had him laying on a table. He was huge!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's funny MaryBel, but it makes sense! I love croco too and I bet I'd be pretty if I ever crossed paths with one.  Although there was a real live one at one of the reptile shows DS and I went to.  I had to ask if it was real because it was so still.  They had him laying on a table. He was huge!




I can't stand them. The first thing that comes to my mind is make him bags, accessories and shoes, but dye him a fun color first!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I can't stand them. The first thing that comes to my mind is make him bags, accessories and shoes, but dye him a fun color first!



Make him bags......:lolots:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Add me to the list of people scared of snakes. I'm also scared of alligators.
> Weirdly enough, I love exotic bags, like Brahmin's croco bags, but I never buy them in colors that are very close to the real thing. In fun colors, I don't think of what they represent, who has seen a bright blue or orange crocodile right?




LMBO!!! That's a good way to look at it but I don't have that luxury with sna$es. They come in all colors. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!! That's a good way to look at it but I don't have that luxury with sna$es. They come in all colors. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;





I know, with those I ignore what they represent and just look at it like if it was just a pattern. Try it that way.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I *can't stand them. The first thing that comes to my mind is make him bags, accessories and shoes, but dye him a fun color first!*


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Plese don't apologize!  I was laughing at your posts.  I was trying to be funny and not make anyone feel bad so I really hope I didn't do that.  I'm sorry if I did. I understand most people don't like them, especially when they are in the wild like that because you don't know if they are poisonous or not.  I'm used to them because of DS.  He had a passion for them at one time, but now he only has one left.  We sold the rest.  He's very tame, more than our cat.  Lol. I just think they are pretty and I love the colors and patterns.  That's probably why I'm so drawn to the pattern in bags.  Today I'm carrying my MK sn$k* satchel.  It's so pretty! (Sorry again Pcan!)



Oh no no. You did not make me feel bad. No no it just made me think "man what if someone had a ssssss and they were sensitive to what I said??" . No I'm good I just wanted to put that out there in case someone had a pet ssssss that they loved as much as I loved my dogs. I once held a small python I think it was. It was when I was younger and cared about looking brave and tough. Then. Nevermind, I just remembered pecan. I will get off this subject and change it! 

Handbags are cool man.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh no no. You did not make me feel bad. No no it just made me think "man what if someone had a ssssss and they were sensitive to what I said??" . No I'm good I just wanted to put that out there in case someone had a pet ssssss that they loved as much as I loved my dogs. I once held a small python I think it was. It was when I was younger and cared about looking brave and tough. Then. Nevermind, I just remembered pecan. I will get off this subject and change it!
> 
> Handbags are cool man.



Lol!  I love how you ended this post!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have never wanted a "real" snakeskin or alligator bag, but I love the embossed leather ones.  Kind of like I don't want any "haircalf" either...that gives me the heebie-jeebies.   :shiver:


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Lol!  I love how you ended this post!




Haha. Me too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I have never wanted a "real" snakeskin or alligator bag, but I love the embossed leather ones.  Kind of like I don't want any "haircalf" either...that gives me the heebie-jeebies.   :shiver:




I had an American West hair calf bag. I loved it at first but quickly grew out if it. I couldn't wear it in the summer with short sleeves....it was itchy! I'm perfectly happy with embossed leathers too, and of course I can't afford the real thing!


----------



## Vicmarie

Dunno what's was thinking , but it does NOT go !!! Lol ugh !!!! 

Maybe if I wear a black dress or something ...


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2744618
> 
> 
> Dunno what's was thinking , but it does NOT go !!! Lol ugh !!!!
> 
> Maybe if I wear a black dress or something ...




It looks pretty. I would pair it with a white outfit, instead of black..

And who is that cutie pie?


----------



## MaryBel

I got more beads during the weekend. All from Michaels. 


The first thing I found was the legs with the dress and crown. I guess its Halloween stuff but I loved it. It was almost ready to wear. I just added the ring and the clasp and voila!


Then I found the peacock key chain and had to get it. Love the colors on it.


The greenish beads I got on my previous trip, so I just added the ring and clasp. I used 2 sets of beads for this one. 


Then got more beads and pendants to make more. 


These are the 3 I've built so far. I changed the order of the hearts on the chain so they would look better when I doubled the chain.


What do you think?


----------



## Nebo

Very nice MB. Cant wait to see them in action. I love your " under the house" witch legs


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I got more beads during the weekend. All from Michaels.
> 
> 
> The first thing I found was the legs with the dress and crown. I guess its Halloween stuff but I loved it. It was almost ready to wear. I just added the ring and the clasp and voila!
> 
> 
> Then I found the peacock key chain and had to get it. Love the colors on it.
> 
> 
> The greenish beads I got on my previous trip, so I just added the ring and clasp. I used 2 sets of beads for this one.
> 
> 
> Then got more beads and pendants to make more.
> 
> 
> These are the 3 I've built so far. I changed the order of the hearts on the chain so they would look better when I doubled the chain.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



There's my stars!! And I adore that peacock and the two things to the left of the peacock. All of them look nice but those are my fave. Isn't this such a fun hobby??? I love going and finding cute things to make charms with. I have to have that peacock.

Edit: and those blue jewels close to the peacock. Those are TDF. Michael's you say?


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Very nice MB. Cant wait to see them in action.* I love your " under the house" witch legs :*)



Thanks Nebo!

Isn't she funny? It makes me giggle every time I see it. It's a fun idea!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Nebo!
> 
> Isn't she funny? It makes me giggle every time I see it. It's a fun idea!



Super funny! To put a smile on your face and anyone's who glances towards your bag.

Love, your inbox is full, btw. I tried to reply to your shoe txt.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> There's my stars!! And I adore that peacock and the two things to the left of the peacock. All of them look nice but those are my fave. Isn't this such a fun hobby??? I love going and finding cute things to make charms with. I have to have that peacock.
> 
> Edit: and those blue jewels close to the peacock. Those are TDF. Michael's you say?





Yep finally got the stars. I ended up having to go to 2 Michaels because I thought of going to another one to see if I could find more clasps and things like that but they didn't have the stars, so the following day had to go to the one I had gone before to get the stars. 


The peacock is awesome and a bargain for 4.99


Everything from Michaels.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Super funny! *To put a smile on your face and anyone's who glances towards your bag.
> *
> Love, your inbox is full, btw. I tried to reply to your shoe txt.





I agree.


I fixed the inbox!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2744618
> 
> 
> Dunno what's was thinking , but it does NOT go !!! Lol ugh !!!!
> 
> Maybe if I wear a black dress or something ...




Actually V, I think it's too cute for words! The little guy in the background is looking all proud like he did it!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I got more beads during the weekend. All from Michaels.
> 
> 
> The first thing I found was the legs with the dress and crown. I guess its Halloween stuff but I loved it. It was almost ready to wear. I just added the ring and the clasp and voila!
> 
> 
> Then I found the peacock key chain and had to get it. Love the colors on it.
> 
> 
> The greenish beads I got on my previous trip, so I just added the ring and clasp. I used 2 sets of beads for this one.
> 
> 
> Then got more beads and pendants to make more.
> 
> 
> These are the 3 I've built so far. I changed the order of the hearts on the chain so they would look better when I doubled the chain.
> 
> 
> What do you think?




Those are all so cute. I can't wait to see what bags you dress up with them. Great job. Now I think I need to go back to Michaels.  That peacock and witch are too cute!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Those are all so cute. I can't wait to see what bags you dress up with them. Great job. Now I think I need to go back to Michaels.  That peacock and witch are too cute!





Maybe we all should get the witch and use it as the Dooney tpf fob!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> There's my stars!! And I adore that peacock and the two things to the left of the peacock. All of them look nice but those are my fave. Isn't this such a fun hobby??? I love going and finding cute things to make charms with. I have to have that peacock.
> 
> Edit: and those blue jewels close to the peacock. Those are TDF. Michael's you say?



Great. .. like I needed another obsession lpl I'm going to Michael's this weekend... and I will find that peacock lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> I got more beads during the weekend. All from Michaels.
> 
> 
> The first thing I found was the legs with the dress and crown. I guess its Halloween stuff but I loved it. It was almost ready to wear. I just added the ring and the clasp and voila!
> 
> 
> Then I found the peacock key chain and had to get it. Love the colors on it.
> 
> 
> The greenish beads I got on my previous trip, so I just added the ring and clasp. I used 2 sets of beads for this one.
> 
> 
> Then got more beads and pendants to make more.
> 
> 
> These are the 3 I've built so far. I changed the order of the hearts on the chain so they would look better when I doubled the chain.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



They are all beautiful but that peacock just grabs my attention...and keeps it lol


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2744618
> 
> 
> Dunno what's was thinking , but it does NOT go !!! Lol ugh !!!!
> 
> Maybe if I wear a black dress or something ...



I think it looks fine in the photo, and it seems to blend with the stitching on the arm straps.  It would be pretty with light colors, look how good the fuzzy animal's coat looks modeling it...LOL!



MaryBel said:


> I got more beads during the weekend. All from Michaels.
> 
> 
> The first thing I found was the legs with the dress and crown. I guess its Halloween stuff but I loved it. It was almost ready to wear. I just added the ring and the clasp and voila!
> 
> 
> Then I found the peacock key chain and had to get it. Love the colors on it.
> 
> 
> The greenish beads I got on my previous trip, so I just added the ring and clasp. I used 2 sets of beads for this one.
> 
> 
> Then got more beads and pendants to make more.
> 
> 
> These are the 3 I've built so far. I changed the order of the hearts on the chain so they would look better when I doubled the chain.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Those are super cute, good job!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Those are super cute, good job!




Thanks! I'm liking this new hobby!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> I got more beads during the weekend. All from Michaels.
> 
> 
> The first thing I found was the legs with the dress and crown. I guess its Halloween stuff but I loved it. It was almost ready to wear. I just added the ring and the clasp and voila!
> 
> 
> Then I found the peacock key chain and had to get it. Love the colors on it.
> 
> 
> The greenish beads I got on my previous trip, so I just added the ring and clasp. I used 2 sets of beads for this one.
> 
> 
> Then got more beads and pendants to make more.
> 
> 
> These are the 3 I've built so far. I changed the order of the hearts on the chain so they would look better when I doubled the chain.
> 
> 
> What do you think?


 
I HAVE to get the Peacock.  I think it will look nice on my Lacquer Blue Small Phoebe!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Thanks! I'm liking this new hobby!



You have started a peacock fad man!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My new Brighton "Josephine" came with her own doo-dads!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I got more beads during the weekend. All from Michaels.
> 
> 
> The first thing I found was the legs with the dress and crown. I guess its Halloween stuff but I loved it. It was almost ready to wear. I just added the ring and the clasp and voila!
> 
> 
> Then I found the peacock key chain and had to get it. Love the colors on it.
> 
> 
> The greenish beads I got on my previous trip, so I just added the ring and clasp. I used 2 sets of beads for this one.
> 
> 
> Then got more beads and pendants to make more.
> 
> 
> These are the 3 I've built so far. I changed the order of the hearts on the chain so they would look better when I doubled the chain.
> 
> 
> What do you think?




Hi MB!


I see me starting another obsession!  I love what you've done so far!  I like the way you changed the order of the hearts.  I've already Googled Michaels store near me. 


And I agree with Gilmoregirl, the peacock is attention grabbing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> My new Brighton "Josephine" came with her own doo-dads!!




Hi Sarah!


Is that the Josephine satchel?  I love that the satchel has a center zip compartment.


Love the key fob too!


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> My new Brighton "Josephine" came with her own doo-dads!!




Ohhhhh I love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Is that the Josephine satchel?  I love that the satchel has a center zip compartment.
> 
> Love the key fob too!


  Hey girl.  Yep, that's the Josephine.  It's a great soft structure bag.




RebeccaJ said:


> Ohhhhh I love!


  Me too!!


----------



## RebeccaJ

MaryBel said:


> I got more beads during the weekend. All from Michaels.
> 
> 
> The first thing I found was the legs with the dress and crown. I guess its Halloween stuff but I loved it. It was almost ready to wear. I just added the ring and the clasp and voila!
> 
> 
> Then I found the peacock key chain and had to get it. Love the colors on it.
> 
> 
> The greenish beads I got on my previous trip, so I just added the ring and clasp. I used 2 sets of beads for this one.
> 
> 
> Then got more beads and pendants to make more.
> 
> 
> These are the 3 I've built so far. I changed the order of the hearts on the chain so they would look better when I doubled the chain.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Y'all be careful with these on Florentine if they don't have flat backs.


----------



## MaryBel

ilikesunshine said:


> I HAVE to get the Peacock.  I think it will look nice on my Lacquer Blue Small Phoebe!





I think you are right. Need to try it on mine.



Springer said:


> You have started a peacock fad man!!!!





Maybe the peacock should be our tpf id since it seems a lot of us are loving it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My new Brighton "Josephine" came with her own doo-dads!!





Love the doo-dads!
Now, I want to see this bag! The leather looks gorgeous! Is it posted in the non dooney favs?


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> 
> I see me starting another obsession!  I love what you've done so far!  I like the way you changed the order of the hearts. * I've already Googled Michaels store near me.*
> 
> 
> And I agree with Gilmoregirl, the peacock is attention grabbing!





GF, it seems like the perfect hobby for bad weather days!
You are one step closer


----------



## MaryBel

RebeccaJ said:


> Y'all be careful with these on Florentine if they don't have flat backs.





I was thinking the same. I saw one pendant I really liked but it had pointy ends that were screaming "I will scratch your bag" so it stayed behind.


Thanks for the reminder becks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love the doo-dads!
> Now, I want to see this bag! The leather looks gorgeous! Is it posted in the non dooney favs?



Yeah, I just posted her in the ND thread.


----------



## Vicmarie

Found this lil cutie at the nautica outlet today ... I thought it would go well with ms. Chestnut !


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> It looks pretty. I would pair it with a white outfit, instead of black..
> 
> 
> 
> And who is that cutie pie?




Lol ! That's my lil dude , Gunnar ! He's a regular sized yorkie


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2745738
> 
> 
> Found this lil cutie at the nautica outlet today ... I thought it would go well with ms. Chestnut !



Very cute VM!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2745738
> 
> 
> Found this lil cutie at the nautica outlet today ... I thought it would go well with ms. Chestnut !





Love it!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I think you are right. Need to try it on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the peacock should be our tpf id since it seems a lot of us are loving it!



I agree! Instead of a gang tattoo, we will have a "purse gang handbag charm" showing our affiliation and loyalty to the Dooney forum.


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2745738
> 
> 
> Found this lil cutie at the nautica outlet today ... I thought it would go well with ms. Chestnut !



Your chestnut is beautiful!

I love the anchor!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2745738
> 
> 
> Found this lil cutie at the nautica outlet today ... I thought it would go well with ms. Chestnut !




Girl Miss Chestnut is gorgeous!! Nice patina. And the charm is a pop of color.


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2745738
> 
> 
> Found this lil cutie at the nautica outlet today ... I thought it would go well with ms. Chestnut !





Vicmarie said:


> Lol ! That's my lil dude , Gunnar ! He's a regular sized yorkie



Cute charm.

Ooooh, I love his viking name  He is sooo cute! I call my moms dog Lil dude too hahaha.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I agree! Instead of a gang tattoo, we will have a "purse gang handbag charm" showing our affiliation and loyalty to the Dooney forum.




My bags would be proud to wear that charm!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl Miss Chestnut is gorgeous!! Nice patina. And the charm is a pop of color.




You think it has a patina ?!!  I've always wondered if it has gotten one , but I can't find the pix of it when it was brand new ...


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks for the compliments gals ! It's simple but I think it's cute ! Also, I have a soft spot for anchors !


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2745738
> 
> 
> Found this lil cutie at the nautica outlet today ... I thought it would go well with ms. Chestnut !


That's cute and the red takes your eye right up to the contrast red at the zipper!  Do you take your side tassels off, because I don't see them here?


----------



## Vicmarie

CatePNW said:


> That's cute and the red takes your eye right up to the contrast red at the zipper!  Do you take your side tassels off, because I don't see them here?




I thought the bag looked different in the pic , I figured I wasn't used to the anchor .. But nope , the tassels aren't showing ! Nope they are there  they got camera shy I guess lol


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> I thought the bag looked different in the pic , I figured I wasn't used to the anchor .. But nope , the tassels aren't showing ! Nope they are there  they got camera shy I guess lol


Haha, shy tassels!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Haha, shy tassels!



Lol


----------



## Springer

Not the best pic but I love my ice cream cone on this bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Not the best pic but I love my ice cream cone on this bag
> 
> View attachment 2746605



It's perfect on the bag.  Love it! It's a great picture too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Not the best pic but I love my ice cream cone on this bag
> 
> View attachment 2746605



Looks great on there!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Not the best pic but I love my ice cream cone on this bag
> 
> View attachment 2746605



The peacock would look great too...just sayin  lol gorgeous!


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> Not the best pic but I love my ice cream cone on this bag
> 
> View attachment 2746605



This picture makes me just wanna reach out and touch that shiny bag!


----------



## Springer

Thank you all.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Not the best pic but I love my ice cream cone on this bag
> 
> View attachment 2746605





Love the fob! Looks awesome in your gorgeous bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Not the best pic but I love my ice cream cone on this bag
> 
> View attachment 2746605




Oooh so cute!!! It's perfect for that bag!


----------



## Nebo

So cute! Do they scratch the bags or leave marks? You could be an expert by now Springer


----------



## Nebo

If somebody wants to give a home to this cute. Price is awesome!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Dooney-...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339489068e


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I got more beads during the weekend. All from Michaels.
> 
> 
> The first thing I found was the legs with the dress and crown. I guess its Halloween stuff but I loved it. It was almost ready to wear. I just added the ring and the clasp and voila!
> 
> 
> Then I found the peacock key chain and had to get it. Love the colors on it.
> 
> 
> The greenish beads I got on my previous trip, so I just added the ring and clasp. I used 2 sets of beads for this one.
> 
> 
> Then got more beads and pendants to make more.
> 
> 
> These are the 3 I've built so far. I changed the order of the hearts on the chain so they would look better when I doubled the chain.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Love all of it.  In fact, I picked up the peacock myself from Michaels. GMTA. I just have to order some more of the clasps from Amazon.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love all of it.  In fact, I picked up the peacock myself from Michaels. GMTA. I just have to order some more of the clasps from Amazon.





Thanks!
I tell you, we seem to have very similar taste!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I tell you, we seem to have very similar taste!





I see that!  Very similar!


----------



## MaryBel

Coach fob on violet pocket satchel.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Coach fob on violet pocket satchel.



I have that fob... now I just need the bag it's attached to!  but I'm still thinking ocean or baby pink??


----------



## Nebo

MB, blasphemy! But, I do love it 

GG, if you  dont have the OB, then that is the one. If you do, then miss violet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Coach fob on violet pocket satchel.




Oh my... That is so cute and fun!!! I can never find any cute charms. I think someone mentioned the bay... I'll have to check it out one day. I just wish Dooney had more to choose from.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I have that fob... now I just need the bag it's attached to!  but I'm still thinking ocean or baby pink??




Oh it will look good on both!!! It's such a versatile charm. So fun but still classy.


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> I have that fob... now I just need the bag it's attached to!  but I'm still thinking ocean or baby pink??




Not a bad choice. I vote for ocean but I'm a blue girl so I always vote for blue!



Nebo said:


> MB, blasphemy! But, I do love it
> 
> GG, if you  dont have the OB, then that is the one. If you do, then miss violet





 Thanks!
No blasphemy, all my different bags and accessories like to play together 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... That is so cute and fun!!! I can never find any cute charms. I think someone mentioned the bay... I'll have to check it out one day. I just wish Dooney had more to choose from.




You need to constantly check the outlets to catch the good ones. Sometimes they have just a few of the FP fobs and the sell very quick!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Coach fob on violet pocket satchel.




That's perfect on there! Love all the colors.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's perfect on there! Love all the colors.





Thanks TB!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Coach fob on violet pocket satchel.



MaryB that key fob is TDF! Look at all the colors on it and the contrasting boarders! Perfect for the violet color!!! I WANT it baaaaaad.


----------



## Springer

The individual that posted her new beautiful new smooth small ocean flo inspired me to get out my smooth ocean which is the satchel with pockets. Then I decided to finally make my charm with the stars. Had a second beaded thing like I had been using so I hooked that to it because I love that thing. I feel like this looks good on my smooth ocean and would also look good on my pebbled ocean. It's kinda long but it works for me. 








Oh man I bet it would look awesome on my salmon too!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> The individual that posted her new beautiful new smooth small ocean flo inspired me to get out my smooth ocean which is the satchel with pockets. Then I decided to finally make my charm with the stars. Had a second beaded thing like I had been using so I hooked that to it because I love that thing. I feel like this looks good on my smooth ocean and would also look good on my pebbled ocean. It's kinda long but it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 2749761
> 
> View attachment 2749762
> 
> View attachment 2749763
> 
> 
> Oh man I bet it would look awesome on my salmon too!!!




Really cute Springer! I think it would look great on your salmon too. It would add just that pop of color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute Springer! I think it would look great on your salmon too. It would add just that pop of color.




I was thinking the same thing. It would look great against Salmon.


----------



## CatePNW

Anyone shop at Icing?  One opened in our mall sometime this past year, but I've never gone in there.  I just decided to see if they had any cute key chains/charms and they do!  Not sure of the quality, or if they fit on our purse hardware, but they probably do.  If anyone sees or has these, please post some pics!  I'm going to see if the store has any of these next time I brave the mall.  

http://accessories.www.icing.com/search?view=grid&w=key+chain


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> Anyone shop at Icing?  One opened in our mall sometime this past year, but I've never gone in there.  I just decided to see if they had any cute key chains/charms and they do!  Not sure of the quality, or if they fit on our purse hardware, but they probably do.  If anyone sees or has these, please post some pics!  I'm going to see if the store has any of these next time I brave the mall.
> 
> http://accessories.www.icing.com/search?view=grid&w=key+chain
> 
> View attachment 2755466



LOVE the sunflower and starfish!!! Going online to check this out.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Anyone shop at Icing?  One opened in our mall sometime this past year, but I've never gone in there.  I just decided to see if they had any cute key chains/charms and they do!  Not sure of the quality, or if they fit on our purse hardware, but they probably do.  If anyone sees or has these, please post some pics!  I'm going to see if the store has any of these next time I brave the mall.
> 
> http://accessories.www.icing.com/search?view=grid&w=key+chain
> 
> View attachment 2755466




There is an icing in my local outlet mall. I went in there a couple of times and looked at the bag charms. If I remember correctly, they are of pretty good quality. For the money I think they are a great deal. I need to go in there and look again because it's been a little while.


----------



## CatePNW

Ok, I went into Icing and found they key chains.  First let me say, OMG, most of them are HUGE!  I'm talking long and thick, and just too big for a bag charm, in my opinion.  I wasn't leaving empty handed though, so I did get the rose gold owl.  I almost got that pretty starfish, but the clip would not open enough for my bag.  I think the hardware on today's bag might be thicker than some, so it may fit other bags.  I really liked the fox online, but it was just huge in person.  Still worth a look if you have the store, and beware if you order online without seeing....LOL!

Springer, you said you really liked the starfish.  It is a good size and nice and flat, would make a great fob if it fits the hardware of your bag.  I wanted to tell you it was pretty true to color as I see on my screen, a light minty green.


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> Ok, I went into Icing and found they key chains.  First let me say, OMG, most of them are HUGE!  I'm talking long and thick, and just too big for a bag charm, in my opinion.  I wasn't leaving empty handed though, so I did get the rose gold owl.  I almost got that pretty starfish, but the clip would not open enough for my bag.  I think the hardware on today's bag might be thicker than some, so it may fit other bags.  I really liked the fox online, but it was just huge in person.  Still worth a look if you have the store, and beware if you order online without seeing....LOL!
> 
> Springer, you said you really liked the starfish.  It is a good size and nice and flat, would make a great fob if it fits the hardware of your bag.  I wanted to tell you it was pretty true to color as I see on my screen, a light minty green.
> 
> View attachment 2755740
> View attachment 2755741



Ok. I am very pleased at your description of the size. I like them on the bigger size. That owl is a must have and that starfish too. I can take things apart and hook them to others, I can make something that pretty work.


----------



## seton

i prefer leather or cloth fobs as I prefer not to chance scratching the leder.
finally got around to getting these Loro Piana fobs.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Ok, I went into Icing and found they key chains.  First let me say, OMG, most of them are HUGE!  I'm talking long and thick, and just too big for a bag charm, in my opinion.  I wasn't leaving empty handed though, so I did get the rose gold owl.  I almost got that pretty starfish, but the clip would not open enough for my bag.  I think the hardware on today's bag might be thicker than some, so it may fit other bags.  I really liked the fox online, but it was just huge in person.  Still worth a look if you have the store, and beware if you order online without seeing....LOL!
> 
> Springer, you said you really liked the starfish.  It is a good size and nice and flat, would make a great fob if it fits the hardware of your bag.  I wanted to tell you it was pretty true to color as I see on my screen, a light minty green.
> 
> View attachment 2755740
> View attachment 2755741




These are really cute Cate. The owl looks great on your bag. I forgot that most of them were huge, but I remember that now.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i prefer leather or cloth fobs as I prefer not to chance scratching the leder.
> finally got around to getting these Loro Piana fobs.




Very cute Seton. You make a good point about cloth fobs. I often wonder if they will end up scratching my bags. Nice to see you back and checking in.


----------



## Springer

Trying things on violet clayton. Playing dress up. 

This picture turned out a different color than all the others. I think this is one of the rare occasions where the actual violet part of the color is kinda captured. 



These others are true to color. But anyways, the doo dads. I like both. Guess just depends on my mood. The hearts have a "spiffy" look to them, as in, Heaven forbid I have to go somewhere looking half decent, the hearts would be a better choice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Trying things on violet clayton. Playing dress up.
> 
> This picture turned out a different color than all the others. I think this is one of the rare occasions where the actual violet part of the color is kinda captured.
> View attachment 2757446
> 
> 
> These others are true to color. But anyways, the doo dads. I like both. Guess just depends on my mood. The hearts have a "spiffy" look to them, as in, Heaven forbid I have to go somewhere looking half decent, the hearts would be a better choice.
> View attachment 2757447
> 
> View attachment 2757448
> 
> View attachment 2757449




They both look great, but I really like the hearts. Looovvvee that color in the first picture!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Trying things on violet clayton. Playing dress up.
> 
> This picture turned out a different color than all the others. I think this is one of the rare occasions where the actual violet part of the color is kinda captured.
> View attachment 2757446
> 
> 
> These others are true to color. But anyways, the doo dads. I like both. Guess just depends on my mood. The hearts have a "spiffy" look to them, as in, Heaven forbid I have to go somewhere looking half decent, the hearts would be a better choice.
> View attachment 2757447
> 
> View attachment 2757448
> 
> View attachment 2757449



Lookin' good!!   Of course, that bag couldn't look bad if it tried.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> They both look great, but I really like the hearts. Looovvvee that color in the first picture!



Thank you. I ended up no putting anything on him because we went to mother inlaws and this bag hasn't been seen by her yet and I didn't want to draw attention to it and hear any lip.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Lookin' good!!   Of course, that bag couldn't look bad if it tried.



Thank you!  I don't think he could look anything but good either lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you. I ended up no putting anything on him because we went to mother inlaws and this bag hasn't been seen by her yet and I didn't want to draw attention to it and hear any lip.




That's funny.  I don't think a doo dad would make a difference or not. That bag demands attention on its own!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> That's funny.  I don't think a doo dad would make a difference or not. That bag demands attention on its own!



Lol! That is true. This tickled me!


----------



## Vicmarie

Spent just over two bucks on eBay for this Betsy Johnson cutie ! Brand new ! Only downside was that it took like 3 weeks cause it came from Singapore , but for two bucks I will take it !


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> i prefer leather or cloth fobs as I prefer not to chance scratching the leder.
> finally got around to getting these Loro Piana fobs.



I'm with you on the possibility of scratching the leather, specially on florentine.

Those are really cute!

When I get around to it, I want to make some leather tassels and fobs.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2760698
> 
> 
> Spent just over two bucks on eBay for this Betsy Johnson cutie ! Brand new ! Only downside was that it took like 3 weeks cause it came from Singapore , but for two bucks I will take it !




Very cute V! Miss Gray looks so pretty. She looks smooshy already.  

I've been liking Betsy Johnson on Dancing With The Stars. She's quite the personality, and a very sweet lady.


----------



## seton

Nebo said:


> I'm with you on the possibility of scratching the leather, specially on florentine.
> 
> Those are really cute!
> 
> When I get around to it, I want to make some leather tassels and fobs.



cant wait to see what u make. I've seen some members make some leather horsey ones that are really cool.


----------



## CanineGypsy

seton said:


> i prefer leather or cloth fobs as I prefer not to chance scratching the leder.
> finally got around to getting these Loro Piana fobs.



Good point about scratching the leather.......never thought of that before. Thanks......I will keep that in mind from now on.


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2760698
> 
> 
> Spent just over two bucks on eBay for this Betsy Johnson cutie ! Brand new ! Only downside was that it took like 3 weeks cause it came from Singapore , but for two bucks I will take it !



I adore this owl!!! So cute.


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> I adore this owl!!! So cute.




I put it on a saffiano mk I gave cause I think it matches more , and I'm also scared of the leather !  but it is just gorgeous !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I wander if this one will hit the outlets next month. I'm a huuuuge Breast Cancer Awareness supporter. I want!!!....

It's a DB Keychain with the Breast Cancer Robbin.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I wander if this one will hit the outlets next month. I'm a huuuuge Breast Cancer Awareness supporter. I want!!!....
> 
> It's a DB Keychain with the Breast Cancer Robbin.
> 
> View attachment 2771175




I might have seen this at the outlet last time I was there....or am I imagining it?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I might have seen this at the outlet last time I was there....or am I imagining it?




You may have seen it. I went to outlets today and didn't see it. I'm keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> You may have seen it. I went to outlets today and didn't see it. I'm keeping an eye out for it.



what are u going to the outlet next? is the small clear cosmetic bag still avail? if so, how much is it?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> what are u going to the outlet next? is the small clear cosmetic bag still avail? if so, how much is it?




I might go this weekend... I haven't seen the small clear ones lately but I have seen the small black multi ones and the large clear. I'll check it out for you this weekend. The large is $30 so the small is less than that but I can't remember. I'm thinking it's $18. Stand by...


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> I wander if this one will hit the outlets next month. I'm a huuuuge Breast Cancer Awareness supporter. I want!!!....
> 
> It's a DB Keychain with the Breast Cancer Robbin.
> 
> View attachment 2771175




Hey PTB!

 This is actually in the outlets, just not shippable, seeing that I don't live near an outlet. I am a huge breast cancer  supporter also.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I bought a new Coach doo-dad today.


----------



## jenn805

PcanTannedBty said:


> I wander if this one will hit the outlets next month. I'm a huuuuge Breast Cancer Awareness supporter. I want!!!....
> 
> It's a DB Keychain with the Breast Cancer Robbin.
> 
> View attachment 2771175



Love this im a big supporter also


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought a new Coach doo-dad today.




Really cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute!



Thanks, TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Juicy Couture had a flash sale on their website last week, so I couldn't resist this Halloween fob!!    SO cute.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Juicy Couture had a flash sale on their website last week, so I couldn't resist this Halloween fob!!    SO cute.




This is so cute!
I need to check out their site!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Juicy Couture had a flash sale on their website last week, so I couldn't resist this Halloween fob!!    SO cute.




Oh wow!! Cute!! I'm headed to check it out now. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> This is so cute!
> I need to check out their site!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!! Cute!! I'm headed to check it out now. &#128513;&#128513;



Thanks, y'all.   I'm going to dig out a black bag to carry till Halloween and put this on it.   

JC fobs are like Coach...overpriced but SO CUTE and hard to resist.  If you have a JC outlet nearby there are always fobs for sale at reduced prices there.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.   I'm going to dig out a black bag to carry till Halloween and put this on it.
> 
> 
> 
> JC fobs are like Coach...overpriced but SO CUTE and hard to resist.  If you have a JC outlet nearby there are always fobs for sale at reduced prices there.




This is so cute! I think there is a JC outlet in the outlet mall near me. I'll have to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I did not get a bag today while at the outlet but I did pick this beauty. I am soo excited!! It fits perfect with my personalized license plate.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I did not get a bag today while at the outlet but I did pick this beauty. I am soo excited!! It fits perfect with my personalized license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775486
> View attachment 2775487



Yay!   I'm glad you got one, GF.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> I did not get a bag today while at the outlet but I did pick this beauty. I am soo excited!! It fits perfect with my personalized license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775486
> View attachment 2775487



yay! success!


still using my loro piana tassels


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought a new Coach doo-dad today.



BEAUTIFUL



MiaBorsa said:


> Juicy Couture had a flash sale on their website last week, so I couldn't resist this Halloween fob!!    SO cute.



So cute!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> BEAUTIFUL
> 
> So cute!!



Thanks, chickie!  :kiss:


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I did not get a bag today while at the outlet but I did pick this beauty. I am soo excited!! It fits perfect with my personalized license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775486
> View attachment 2775487




I'm glad you got one! I love the touch of the satin pink ribbon. Your license plate is really great.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> yay! success!
> 
> 
> still using my loro piana tassels




Really cute!


----------



## MaryBel

Funny fob story: Went to the outlet, and the SAs at coach were crazy about my fob and how good it looked with my bag (which was the MK...oops). They were fascinated when I told them I made it. At least 5 of them commented on it. Even the manager (a guy) told another SA and then both stopped me so she could see it.


----------



## HarliRexx

MiaBorsa said:


> Juicy Couture had a flash sale on their website last week, so I couldn't resist this Halloween fob!!    SO cute.




I almost ordered this one too! I ended up getting the sugar skull one instead.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Funny fob story: Went to the outlet, and the SAs at coach were crazy about my fob and how good it looked with my bag (which was the MK...oops). They were fascinated when I told them I made it. At least 5 of them commented on it. Even the manager (a guy) told another SA and then both stopped me so she could see it.




That's great MaryBel! Doesn't that just make your day?


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> I did not get a bag today while at the outlet but I did pick this beauty. I am soo excited!! It fits perfect with my personalized license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775486
> View attachment 2775487




Love it!  Both the keychain and tag  How much are the keychains in the outlets?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Love it!  Both the keychain and tag  How much are the keychains in the outlets?




Thanks girlfriend!!! They are $26.60 at outlets. Regular $38.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's great MaryBel! Doesn't that just make your day?





It does. I got more comments today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It does. I got more comments today.




That's awesome!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I wanted to use my Dooney Breast Cancer keychain today but couldn't find my clasp so I added it to the strap clasp. Not really where I want it but it worked for today.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I wanted to use my Dooney Breast Cancer keychain today but couldn't find my clasp so I added it to the strap clasp. Not really where I want it but it worked for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780468




I love it. It's a pretty pop of bright pink. It's ok, it works there.


----------



## CatePNW

Bumping this back up since there was talk of charms lately.  Here's my leather flowers that I have been using.  Let's see your charms!





I really like this one on my white bag, the tones just work great with it. And that's my S'mores Frap from yesterday, OMG it was heaven!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Bumping this back up since there was talk of charms lately.  Here's my leather flowers that I have been using.  Let's see your charms!
> 
> View attachment 2979022
> View attachment 2979021
> 
> 
> I really like this one on my white bag, the tones just work great with it. And that's my S'mores Frap from yesterday, OMG it was heaven!
> 
> View attachment 2979023


 
So pretty Cate!


----------



## TaterTots

I place an order last night for some "Silk" handbag scarves so I guess since they aren't key fobs or charms they can be Doo Dads!! LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> I place an order last night for some "Silk" handbag scarves so I guess since they aren't key fobs or charms they can be Doo Dads!! LOL!


Ooh, can't wait to see!  I have one Coach ponytail scarf that I sometimes use.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> I'm with you on the possibility of scratching the leather, specially on florentine.
> 
> Those are really cute!
> 
> When I get around to it, I want to make some leather tassels and fobs.


Me too! I have always liked tassels. I like the ones that Brahmin has for their purses. So pretty. I thought it would be cute to put tassels on the Lexington Shoppers which don't have much in the adornment department. Then I started googling how to make leather tassels. Bingo! Now I am obsessed and want to make some for a few of my bags. Another assignment.....


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I wanted to use my Dooney Breast Cancer keychain today but couldn't find my clasp so I added it to the strap clasp. Not really where I want it but it worked for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780468


Oooooo, I do like that one. I can totally see that on a blue or violet bag as well. It really go with most colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> I place an order last night for some "Silk" handbag scarves so I guess since they aren't key fobs or charms they can be Doo Dads!! LOL!


Are they the Coach ponytail scarves? They are so great. I have a small collection.


----------



## ShariG8R

TaterTots said:


> I place an order last night for some "Silk" handbag scarves so I guess since they aren't key fobs or charms they can be Doo Dads!! LOL!


So did I!!! I can't wait for them to come. Such a fun accessory for our accessories!


----------



## ShariG8R

trudysmom said:


> are they the coach ponytail scarves? They are so great. I have a small collection.


love!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Bumping this back up since there was talk of charms lately.  Here's my leather flowers that I have been using.  Let's see your charms!
> 
> View attachment 2979022
> View attachment 2979021
> 
> 
> I really like this one on my white bag, the tones just work great with it. And that's my S'mores Frap from yesterday, OMG it was heaven!
> 
> View attachment 2979023







Trudysmom said:


> Are they the Coach ponytail scarves? They are so great. I have a small collection.




The bags looks so great all dolled up!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Ooh, can't wait to see!  I have one Coach ponytail scarf that I sometimes use.


 
These are pretty much the same thing as a ponytail scarf.  I'll be sure to take pics when they arrive.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Are they the Coach ponytail scarves? They are so great. I have a small collection.


 
They are similar to the ponytail scarves but they aren't any type of name brand,  just pretty patterns and designs.    The bag and the scarf in the pic is just stunning together!


----------



## TaterTots

ShariG8R said:


> So did I!!! I can't wait for them to come. Such a fun accessory for our accessories!


 
YAY!!!  I can't wait for us to see what each other got!!


----------



## ShariG8R

TaterTots said:


> YAY!!!  I can't wait for us to see what each other got!!


Did you get your scarves? I can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I saw Glitter Pixie's photo of her mini Chelsea and her pretty key fob so I took a photo of my key fob that is like hers, but a different color background. 

I wish Dooney and Bourke had more key fobs. I collect other kinds and would like some D&B.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's the black version:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I saw Glitter Pixie's photo of her mini Chelsea and her pretty key fob so I took a photo of my key fob that is like hers, but a different color background.
> 
> I wish Dooney and Bourke had more key fobs. I collect other kinds and would like some D&B.


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's the black version here:
> 
> View attachment 2994624


 


Both fobs are so cute!!!  I would love to see more Dooney fobs and charms too.  I don't have any so far.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I saw Glitter Pixie's photo of her mini Chelsea and her pretty key fob so I took a photo of my key fob that is like hers, but a different color background.
> 
> I wish Dooney and Bourke had more key fobs. I collect other kinds and would like some D&B.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's the black version here:
> 
> View attachment 2994624



Fun do dads girls!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's the black version here:
> 
> View attachment 2994624


Yay, nice to have both to see together.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I saw Glitter Pixie's photo of her mini Chelsea and her pretty key fob so I took a photo of my key fob that is like hers, but a different color background.
> 
> I wish Dooney and Bourke had more key fobs. I collect other kinds and would like some D&B.







Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's the black version:
> 
> View attachment 2994624




These are so cute! They look great on both of your bags!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I saw Glitter Pixie's photo of her mini Chelsea and her pretty key fob so I took a photo of my key fob that is like hers, but a different color background.
> 
> I wish Dooney and Bourke had more key fobs. I collect other kinds and would like some D&B.




Beautiful charms girlfriend. So Dooney!!

How do you have your charms secured? I don't see a clasp.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Check out these cuties I ordered on Amazon. I think they are around $5 to $6 each and aren't bad for the price. 

The last one is a dark forest green even though it does look black. 

I can see these being really cute on my zip zip satchels. 

ETA; there were lots of colors but I only ordered the ones marked Amazon Prime so I could get them in two days. I did read on some of the reviews that the ones not in Prime took up to 3 weeks to arrive. Too long for me. 

View attachment 2995337

View attachment 2995338

View attachment 2995339

View attachment 2995340


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful charms girlfriend. So Dooney!!
> 
> How do you have your charms secured? I don't see a clasp.


I secured it with some matching purple coated cotton "string" I bought at the craft store. It looks nice and you cannot see it very well.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out these cuties I ordered on Amazon. I think they are around $5 to $6 each and aren't bad for the price.
> 
> The last one is a dark forest green even though it does look black.
> 
> I can see these being really cute on my zip zip satchels.
> 
> ETA; there were lots of colors but I only ordered the ones marked Amazon Prime so I could get them in two days. I did read on some of the reviews that the ones not in Prime took up to 3 weeks to arrive. Too long for me.
> 
> View attachment 2995337
> 
> View attachment 2995338
> 
> View attachment 2995339
> 
> View attachment 2995340



Those are so cute!  And, I think they are the same ones I was looking at a few weeks ago.  I have Prime and always have a gift card balance at Amazon so I try to find all types of items there.  I recall they had good reviews, but just wasn't sure.  Nice to know they look so good. I think they look great on the zip zips and the Michael Kors structured bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Those are so cute!  And, I think they are the same ones I was looking at a few weeks ago.  I have Prime and always have a gift card balance at Amazon so I try to find all types of items there.  I recall they had good reviews, but just wasn't sure.  Nice to know they look so good. I think they look great on the zip zips and the Michael Kors structured bags.




I agree. Those bags are the exact ones I was thinking these would look the best on. Great minds think alike!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just received from Amazon, the two fuzzy fobs I added to my collection. The quality is not bad considering I paid $5 or $6 each. Perfect for a pop of color on a bag. 

Here is a lavender. 
View attachment 3000398


And hot pink. 
View attachment 3000404


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just received from Amazon, the two fuzzy fobs I added to my collection. The quality is not bad considering I paid $5 or $6 each. Perfect for a pop of color on a bag.
> 
> Here is a lavender.
> View attachment 3000398
> 
> 
> And hot pink.
> View attachment 3000404



Those are fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just received from Amazon, the two fuzzy fobs I added to my collection. The quality is not bad considering I paid $5 or $6 each. Perfect for a pop of color on a bag.
> 
> Here is a lavender.
> View attachment 3000398
> 
> 
> And hot pink.
> View attachment 3000404




So cute and colorful! Wow that hot pink is eye popping!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just received from Amazon, the two fuzzy fobs I added to my collection. The quality is not bad considering I paid $5 or $6 each. Perfect for a pop of color on a bag.
> 
> Here is a lavender.
> View attachment 3000398
> 
> 
> And hot pink.
> View attachment 3000404





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out these cuties I ordered on Amazon. I think they are around $5 to $6 each and aren't bad for the price.
> 
> The last one is a dark forest green even though it does look black.
> 
> I can see these being really cute on my zip zip satchels.
> 
> ETA; there were lots of colors but I only ordered the ones marked Amazon Prime so I could get them in two days. I did read on some of the reviews that the ones not in Prime took up to 3 weeks to arrive. Too long for me.
> 
> View attachment 2995337
> 
> View attachment 2995338
> 
> View attachment 2995339
> 
> View attachment 2995340



Hey, NAC, when you get a chance can you please tell me the seller that you got these poofs from?  I ordered my black from from a Prime seller named Funrarity.  I received the poof today and it is awful!  The metal is more a coppery brass tone, than gold, but that's not a huge deal.  The clasp barely opens and the finish is coming off!  The keyring part looks tarnished.  The black poof is fine, but the metals are awful.  I'm going to request a refund, but I was wondering what seller to look for since yours are nice.  And is your hardware more gold or brassy?  Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Those are fun!


 


Twoboyz said:


> So cute and colorful! Wow that hot pink is eye popping!


 
Thanks y'all!  Sometimes a little poof of color is just what you need, lol. And I like that they aren't expensive.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Hey, NAC, when you get a chance can you please tell me the seller that you got these poofs from?  I ordered my black from from a Prime seller named Funrarity.  I received the poof today and it is awful!  The metal is more a coppery brass tone, than gold, but that's not a huge deal.  The clasp barely opens and the finish is coming off!  The keyring part looks tarnished.  The black poof is fine, but the metals are awful.  I'm going to request a refund, but I was wondering what seller to look for since yours are nice.  And is your hardware more gold or brassy?  Thanks!


 
Hi, Cate:


Here's the link for the kind I ordered:
http://www.amazon.com/Plated-Keycha...UTF8&qid=1432130088&sr=8-1&keywords=wowmydear


I only ordered the ones that were listed as Prime because some of the reviews by some that did not use Prime - it took 3 weeks to get their order.  I'm not waiting that long for a poofy fob, lol.


I haven't noticed anything like that on the metal part of the fobs.  Some of the poofy parts look a little better than others, and the actual ball part is shaped funny on some, but you can't tell that by looking at them. 


All in all, not too bad for the price. 


Hope this helps - Maybe these will work for you.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's the black version:
> 
> View attachment 2994624




These charms are amazing!  I LOVE THESE!!  I would love to get my hands on the White and the Black.


----------



## TaterTots

Sorry this is a little late I've gotten sidetracked for the past couple weeks with family stuff for Memorial Day and my Nieces college graduation ( Bachelors Degree in Phycology ) plus the anniversary of my Brother passing away....... 

BUT! My scarves came the other day!  They are some duplicates but I thought it might be cute to wrap a matching one around my hair or on my wrists to match back to the bag


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> Sorry this is a little late I've gotten sidetracked for the past couple weeks with family stuff for Memorial Day and my Nieces college graduation ( Bachelors Degree in Phycology ) plus the anniversary of my Brother passing away.......
> 
> BUT! My scarves came the other day!  They are some duplicates but I thought it might be cute to wrap a matching one around my hair or on my wrists to match back to the bag
> View attachment 3003415



Lots of potential with those colors, very pretty!  Are they all the little ponytail scarves?  And can I ask where you found them?  I was noticing as I was watching the Mad Men Marathon last week that Joan's bags always had a scarf on them!  Yes, I check out every handbag that I can when watching TV and movies....LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out these cuties I ordered on Amazon. I think they are around $5 to $6 each and aren't bad for the price.
> 
> The last one is a dark forest green even though it does look black.
> 
> I can see these being really cute on my zip zip satchels.
> 
> ETA; there were lots of colors but I only ordered the ones marked Amazon Prime so I could get them in two days. I did read on some of the reviews that the ones not in Prime took up to 3 weeks to arrive. Too long for me.
> 
> View attachment 2995337
> 
> View attachment 2995338
> 
> View attachment 2995339
> 
> View attachment 2995340



I've so got to order a couple of these SO CUTE! And you are seeing the puffs everywhere. They are so popular!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Lots of potential with those colors, very pretty!  Are they all the little ponytail scarves?  And can I ask where you found them?  I was noticing as I was watching the Mad Men Marathon last week that Joan's bags always had a scarf on them!  Yes, I check out every handbag that I can when watching TV and movies....LOL!



I do as well!  I'll get you a link to the seller   and yes they are all the ponytail scarves.


----------



## TaterTots

Here ya go!  I got the 20pc set but they have different ones. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MFC3TU4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Sorry this is a little late I've gotten sidetracked for the past couple weeks with family stuff for Memorial Day and my Nieces college graduation ( Bachelors Degree in Phycology ) plus the anniversary of my Brother passing away.......
> 
> BUT! My scarves came the other day!  They are some duplicates but I thought it might be cute to wrap a matching one around my hair or on my wrists to match back to the bag
> View attachment 3003415


They are very pretty. I enjoy my ponytail scarves for my bags.


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> Here ya go!  I got the 20pc set but they have different ones.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MFC3TU4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




Thanks, will check them out!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi, Cate:
> 
> 
> Here's the link for the kind I ordered:
> http://www.amazon.com/Plated-Keycha...UTF8&qid=1432130088&sr=8-1&keywords=wowmydear
> 
> 
> I only ordered the ones that were listed as Prime because some of the reviews by some that did not use Prime - it took 3 weeks to get their order.  I'm not waiting that long for a poofy fob, lol.
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed anything like that on the metal part of the fobs.  Some of the poofy parts look a little better than others, and the actual ball part is shaped funny on some, but you can't tell that by looking at them.
> 
> 
> All in all, not too bad for the price.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps - Maybe these will work for you.



That's the exact same link I ordered my black poof from. The thing is, you may get a different Prime seller for certain colors, or even the same color will route you to different sellers.  

I just got the bad luck of the draw, as I saw a few reviews that had the same problem as mine.  The majority of reviews were good, quality like yours!  I already got my refund and they did have UPS pick it up yesterday.  The process was all automated and easy, but I'm surprised they wasted their money on actually picking up the item.  I will tray again and see what happens, they are on eBay as well.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, will check them out!





CatePNW said:


> That's the exact same link I ordered my black poof from. The thing is, you may get a different Prime seller for certain colors, or even the same color will route you to different sellers.
> 
> I just got the bad luck of the draw, as I saw a few reviews that had the same problem as mine.  The majority of reviews were good, quality like yours!  I already got my refund and they did have UPS pick it up yesterday.  The process was all automated and easy, but I'm surprised they wasted their money on actually picking up the item.  I will tray again and see what happens, they are on eBay as well.



They are nice quality.

So I ordered: 
Black
Brown
Light Pink
Bright Pink
Turquoise 
Purple
Gray

I got them from 3 different sellers with 4 of the colors shipping prime. 

I also got a Cinderella type carriage in purple and a Crystal style Butterfly charm


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> They are nice quality.
> 
> So I ordered:
> Black
> Brown
> Light Pink
> Bright Pink
> Turquoise
> Purple
> Gray
> 
> I got them from 3 different sellers with 4 of the colors shipping prime.
> 
> I also got a Cinderella type carriage in purple and a Crystal style Butterfly charm



Wow, you got a great collection on the way!  Can't wait to see them on some of your bags.  I hope all yours are good quality.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Wow, you got a great collection on the way!  Can't wait to see them on some of your bags.  I hope all yours are good quality.


 
I hope so as well,  I also got a Bright Blue one as well I forgot to list.  The 4 that are coming Prime will be here Tuesday I'm guessing since they say will deliver Monday but since it's a Holiday I'm assuming the next day.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Enjoyed perusing the purse charms!  I was thinking of getting the initials D and B and hooking those one to purse.  Or...dog tags with my my initials engraved?  London Luggage hot stamps purses...

Someone suggested Etsy for purse charms and what not...great suggestion!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I die for the purse hooks...or you could use as charms?:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3pcs...Foldable-Women-Handbag-Holder/1802918547.html


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I die for the purse hooks...or you could use as charms?:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3pcs...Foldable-Women-Handbag-Holder/1802918547.html




How cute!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

*A Word of Caution about using Purse Hooks.*

At my hair salon they have purse hooks at each station so customers can keep their bags off the floor. My stylist hung my Chelsea on one by the double handle. As I watched her do it, I thought, that did not look right and decided to hold my bag. Good thing because that short amount of time made an indent on the handles. Luckily it was not permanent, but I can imagine what would happen if it were hanging for the entire visit. Yikes!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I die for the purse hooks...or you could use as charms?:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3pcs...e-Women-Handbag-Holder/1802918547.html[/QUOTE]
> Those are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeDooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Word of Caution about using Purse Hooks.*
> 
> At my hair salon they have purse hooks at each station so customers can keep their bags off the floor. My stylist hung my Chelsea on one by the double handle. As I watched her do it, I thought, that did not look right and decided to hold my bag. Good thing because that short amount of time made an indent on the handles. Luckily it was not permanent, but I can imagine what would happen if it were hanging for the entire visit. Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so interesting you posted this.  I've been wondering about that myself.  We were having lunch at a cafe last weekend and I noticed some of the table had hooks on them for purses, and that same thought crossed my mind.  GMTA!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> They are nice quality.
> 
> So I ordered:
> Black
> Brown
> Light Pink
> Bright Pink
> Turquoise
> Purple
> Gray
> 
> I got them from 3 different sellers with 4 of the colors shipping prime.
> 
> I also got a Cinderella type carriage in purple and a Crystal style Butterfly charm


 
TT - did you get your fobs?  How do you like them?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> *A Word of Caution about using Purse Hooks.*
> 
> At my hair salon they have purse hooks at each station so customers can keep their bags off the floor. My stylist hung my Chelsea on one by the double handle. As I watched her do it, I thought, that did not look right and decided to hold my bag. Good thing because that short amount of time made an indent on the handles. Luckily it was not permanent, but I can imagine what would happen if it were hanging for the entire visit. Yikes!


Oh my.  Can't have the goods damaged, no SIR that won't do at ALL!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TT - did you get your fobs?  How do you like them?


Yes, yes!  We wanna see!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

TaterTots said:


> I've so got to order a couple of these SO CUTE! And you are seeing the puffs everywhere. They are so popular!


Love the scarves, @TT!  Nothing more glamorous than a great scarf with a great pair of earrings and bag! &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;

As for the poofs, I am worried about where they get the fur from...too paranoid, ya think?  Might be faux fur...


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TT - did you get your fobs?  How do you like them?







eyeoftheleopard said:


> Yes, yes!  We wanna see!







eyeoftheleopard said:


> Love the scarves, @TT!  Nothing more glamorous than a great scarf with a great pair of earrings and bag! [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> As for the poofs, I am worried about where they get the fur from...too paranoid, ya think?  Might be faux fur...




I've gotten most of them..  Still waiting for the others before I show them all. The listing says that they are rabbit fur and they indeed do feel like so. And I LOVE a great scarf on my bag as well. So elegant!


----------



## CatePNW

I got a Michael Kors pom poof at Dillard's and put it right on my little pink clutch!  Hubby took the picture while he was holding my clutch so I could purse shop....LOL!  He thought the MK display made a good prop.


----------



## CatePNW

Got a Kate Spade Toucan that I plan on using with my zebra pattern Crosby, the same bag style that the white poof is on in this post.  

This is all my loot from out Vegas/SoCal vacation.  I did see the Rebecca Minkoff bucket bag that I want, but wasn't willing to pay full price at Nordstroms.  Dooney outlet was a bust, as well as the Coach, MK, and Kate Spade stores.  I guess I'm just picky in what bags work for me and it was slim pickings.  Oh well, I saved a lot of $$$ that way.....LOL!  I am VERY happy with my MK pom pom though.


----------



## BlazenHsss




----------



## BlazenHsss




----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


>


Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom




----------



## BlazenHsss

This one came today!
Pride and Prejudice inspired charm. My favorite Jane Austin story!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Charming, ladies!


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


>


Very nice on the grey. Love that closeup, gives me a better look of the color. Beautiful


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Feathers Keyfob.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Feathers Keyfob.



I LOVE Coach key chains.  There is one I want SO bad but it is $75.

So, two new treats came in the mail:


----------



## Trudysmom

Here are a few.


----------



## Trudysmom

I really love charms! A few more.


----------



## BlazenHsss

TM just dropped the Mic!
Those are so cute!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> TM just dropped the Mic!
> Those are so cute!!!


What does that mean?


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Here are a few.



TM I'm happy to see that someone else put the Coach dragonfly on their Dooney!  Mine is on my Lexington.   Lovely charms!

Where did you get the lovely little jeweled bird in the last picture?


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> What does that mean?


You've never seen someone get on stage, make a great statement, then drop the Mic as they leave??
https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=zIdUlp3QAsk


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Here are a few.


TM, 

Are you using a phone or a camera to take pics. I'm impressed with the quality as well as the photographer.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> What does that mean?


It means you are awesome!


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> It means you are awesome!


Indeed it does TM!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Trudysmom said:


> What does that mean?



You must not karaoke much...

LOVE the hummingbird and the owl.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> TM,
> 
> Are you using a phone or a camera to take pics. I'm impressed with the quality as well as the photographer.




I love photography. I take lots of photos of birds and wildlife, flowers, etc. 

I usually use my Canon camera for purses. The quick photos of me with purses before going out are taken with my phone. Thank you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nice looking charms, TM!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I love photography. I take lots of photos of birds and wildlife, flowers, etc.
> 
> I usually use my Canon camera for purses. The quick photos of me with purses before going out are taken with my phone. Thank you.


Hey girl, I love photography too. And I also have a Canon! I love to take photos of pretty much everything. You do a great job.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey girl, I love photography too. And I also have a Canon! I love to take photos of pretty much everything. You do a great job.


Thank you.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

...gorgeous photos  of your bags with the pretty charms...


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered this charm from Kate Spade, thinking it would make a nice handbag zipper pull...but it is TINY.  It would work best on a bracelet or even on a neck chain, but it's so cute.   I'm sure I'll find someplace to put it.


----------



## Twoboyz

So many cute charms! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered this charm from Kate Spade, thinking it would make a nice handbag zipper pull...but it is TINY.  It would work best on a bracelet or even on a neck chain, but it's so cute.   I'm sure I'll find someplace to put it.


So cute.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered this charm from Kate Spade, thinking it would make a nice handbag zipper pull...but it is TINY.  It would work best on a bracelet or even on a neck chain, but it's so cute.   I'm sure I'll find someplace to put it.



Awwwwww...&#10084;&#65039;&#128062;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Love. The seeming imperfections in the gold is my ceiling reflected unto it. Lol


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

(Cue music) I'm worth it...baby I'm worth it... (Lol)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> (Cue music) I'm worth it...baby I'm worth it... (Lol)




Uhhhh... You don't need that!!!! Send it to me. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. That is soooo cute!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh... You don't need that!!!! Send it to me. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. That is soooo cute![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you Pcan.  Love.  You are worth it, too.  $30 I know I am (chuckles)


----------



## hydrangeagirl

eyeoftheleopard said:


> (Cue music) I'm worth it...baby I'm worth it... (Lol)


I'm afraid after seeing yours I  just succumbed and bought one.  From a different seller though, your seller just went way up on the price!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm afraid after seeing yours I  just succumbed and bought one.  From a different seller though, your seller just went way up on the price!!


The key fobs are $14.99 at the outlet. Not sure if they are shippable.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Duck and Lock Key Fobs.* 
I could not choose between the two so I went with both. The duck is a bit bulky but how could I not get him. So cute. I liked the lock because it seemed to add just the right amount of bling with a classic flair. It does jingle a bit though. They came with the cute little "dust bags" as well.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> *Duck and Lock Key Fobs.*
> I could not choose between the two so I went with both. The duck is a bit bulky but how could I not get him. So cute. I liked the lock because it seemed to add just the right amount of bling with a classic flair. It does jingle a bit though. They came with the cute little "dust bags" as well.


So,..you ladies order directly from on outlet store.  So sad I don't live anywhere near one.  Are they on line so you can see what they offer?  Still in the dark I guess...


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> So,..you ladies order directly from on outlet store.  So sad I don't live anywhere near one.  Are they on line so you can see what they offer?  Still in the dark I guess...


I went to the outlet, but I do not know if they will ship. Worth a call if you want one.
Give it a try.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> *Duck and Lock Key Fobs.*
> I could not choose between the two so I went with both. The duck is a bit bulky but how could I not get him. So cute. I liked the lock because it seemed to add just the right amount of bling with a classic flair. It does jingle a bit though. They came with the cute little "dust bags" as well.


I wish they sold them online. How pretty!!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *Duck and Lock Key Fobs.*
> I could not choose between the two so I went with both. The duck is a bit bulky but how could I not get him. So cute. I liked the lock because it seemed to add just the right amount of bling with a classic flair. It does jingle a bit though. They came with the cute little "dust bags" as well.




So cute YD! I really love the lock and key.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Trudysmom said:


> I wish they sold them online. How pretty!!



Wait... WHAT?  I got mine online...on eBay!  Go get yours girl!  I live five hours from an outlet...and not driving that for a keychain, not even a Dooney keychain...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> *Duck and Lock Key Fobs.*
> I could not choose between the two so I went with both. The duck is a bit bulky but how could I not get him. So cute. I liked the lock because it seemed to add just the right amount of bling with a classic flair. It does jingle a bit though. They came with the cute little "dust bags" as well.



You are my lost twin except you have more money!  I ordered both but then stood down on the padlock cause I was overdrawn at the bank.  

You stated " the duck...how could I not get him."

Exactly that, sis!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> *Duck and Lock Key Fobs.*
> I could not choose between the two so I went with both. The duck is a bit bulky but how could I not get him. So cute. I liked the lock because it seemed to add just the right amount of bling with a classic flair. It does jingle a bit though. They came with the cute little "dust bags" as well.



Cute!   I picked up the ducky, too.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

hydrangeagirl said:


> So,..you ladies order directly from on outlet store.  So sad I don't live anywhere near one.  Are they on line so you can see what they offer?  Still in the dark I guess...



Hey sweetie I snagged mine off eBay!  Go get you one!


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> You are my lost twin except you have more money!  I ordered both but then stood down on the padlock cause I was overdrawn at the bank.
> 
> You stated " the duck...how could I not get him."
> 
> Exactly that, sis!


You are too funny girl!

I am still LMAO at umbrella, ella, ella....that one was not lost on me.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> You are too funny girl!
> 
> I am still LMAO at umbrella, ella, ella....that one was not lost on me.



Here ya go:  Image from http://orig06.deviantart.net/03e8/f...ella_w__lyrics_by_idealist_alli17-d4zmiaf.jpg.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Here ya go:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Bright shiny things!


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Bright shiny things!


Aww, cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty




----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3096412




So cute! I need that lock and key. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! I need that lock and key. [emoji4]




Thanks TB... I don't even like bags charms for me personally, so not even sure why I bought [emoji15]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3096412


Love them all!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3096412


I love your bag charms. 

I have so many, several brands. I always feel like the bag is unique when I add my charms. Like wearing jewelry.


----------



## Trudysmom

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Bright shiny things!


Very pretty charm.


----------



## cpetty08

Question-Why did they stop making the Duck hang tags that used to come on the vintage Dooneys?  I would really like to see those come back.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3096412



Love em both!

Please allow me to contribute my hybrid keychain:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

cpetty08 said:


> Question-Why did they stop making the Duck hang tags that used to come on the vintage Dooneys?  I would really like to see those come back.



That...is an excellent question!  Me thinks they should do an AWL revival and make the old classics again right down to the AWL and duck fob/DB fob...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Trudysmom said:


> I love your bag charms.
> 
> I have so many, several brands. I always feel like the bag is unique when I add my charms. Like wearing jewelry.



Very nice, @Trudysmom!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Love em both!
> 
> 
> 
> Please allow me to contribute my hybrid keychain:




 Did you cut the Logo Lock off of a bag??? I love that duck. I saw that one too but it was heavy. It's super cute. How do you put this on your bag? Can you insert a photo?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> Did you cut the Logo Lock off of a bag??? I love that duck. I saw that one too but it was heavy. It's super cute. How do you put this on your bag? Can you insert a photo?



Yes, you are correct.  I am sending a purse in to Dooney for credit so I took the liberty of first relieving it of its great hardware!

I have not gotten that far yet as far as putting it on a purse but any suggestions are welcome.  I saw that beauty you posted, the black bucket saffiano-what a superb purse!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That...is an excellent question!  Me thinks they should do an AWL revival and make the old classics again right down to the AWL and duck fob/DB fob...



I second that opinion, would love to have some of the older versions and not have to worry about their authenticity, fobs and all!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Bright shiny things!


I love that duck!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3096412


Love those


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Love em both!
> 
> Please allow me to contribute my hybrid keychain:


Pretty


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Got my cute little Pom today! Got the grey, this color will "go" with a lot of my bags ! Soo soft too! Just ordered another in black, clip is a little cheap, but I only paid $2.32!


----------



## MaryBel

I got a ducky too! They are too cute!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I got a ducky too! They are too cute!


Very nice photo MB! I like the ducky pond too!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I got a ducky too! They are too cute!


Such a pretty duck! Can you show it on a bag?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I got a ducky too! They are too cute!


I love the ducks!


----------



## lovethatduck

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice photo MB! I like the ducky pond too!



Here's mine--how could I resist?

Again?!  I have no clue why these images are posting upside-down!  Rotating does not change the orientation.   Never happened  to me before.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Here's mine--how could I resist?
> 
> 
> 
> Again?!  I have no clue why these images are posting upside-down!  Rotating does not change the orientation.   Never happened  to me before.




Ahhh ok! Thank you! It's perfect for this simple style of bag. Love it!


----------



## onyyxgirl

Love the duck and Pom Pom.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty duck! Can you show it on a bag?



On an Alto:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lovethatduck said:


> Here's mine--how could I resist?
> 
> Again?!  I have no clue why these images are posting upside-down!  Rotating does not change the orientation.   Never happened  to me before.


Ooh, looks really nice on that bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eyeoftheleopard said:


> On an Alto:


I really like it against the red too! I need to find a duck! Quack! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

onyyxgirl said:


> Love the duck and Pom Pom.




Ahhh... Nice way to attach it.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice photo MB! I like the ducky pond too!


 
Thanks GF!
Yeah, the pond is a very stylish pond


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty duck! Can you show it on a bag?


 
Thanks!
I see my GFs already posted the pics you needed! Thank you GFs!


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Here's mine--how could I resist?
> 
> Again?!  I have no clue why these images are posting upside-down!  Rotating does not change the orientation.   Never happened  to me before.


 
The duck is so cute it defies gravity!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Got my cute little Pom today! Got the grey, this color will "go" with a lot of my bags ! Soo soft too! Just ordered another in black, clip is a little cheap, but I only paid $2.32!







MaryBel said:


> I got a ducky too! They are too cute!







lovethatduck said:


> Here's mine--how could I resist?
> 
> 
> 
> Again?!  I have no clue why these images are posting upside-down!  Rotating does not change the orientation.   Never happened  to me before.







eyeoftheleopard said:


> On an Alto:




The ducks and Pom are so cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cute stuff, everyone.  I also bought the duck but I'm not sure if I will ever put it on a bag.   I might use it as an actual key chain, though.


----------



## Trudysmom

Thanks for showing the handbag photos with the duck, looks so pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Personally, I'm not a fob kinda girl but wanted to try it out on my Drawstring since I'm carrying her again today and can't figure out what to do with these beautiful keychains. It's a little too much Dooney attention but...

I don't like how the key loop thing looks ... That's why I don't do fobs. It looks weird to me. 

Annnnnnd... I cut up a wristlet to get the clasp off of it to do this, so felt like I needed to post. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PTB--I totally agree about the "key ring."   I usually take those off if I use the fob on a purse.  I very seldom actually use a purse charm, though occasionally a fob/charm will look nice on a certain bag.  I like to collect them, though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> PTB--I totally agree about the "key ring."   I usually take those off if I use the fob on a purse.  I very seldom actually use a purse charm, though occasionally a fob/charm will look nice on a certain bag.  I like to collect them, though.




Yeah, I actually took it off earlier today. Didn't like how it looked. Im a simple bag girl, so maybe that's why I don't like all the extra. I like to collect them too but never put on my bags. I just enjoy looking at others.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I actually took it off earlier today. Didn't like how it looked. Im a simple bag girl, so maybe that's why I don't like all the extra. I like to collect them too but never put on my bags. I just enjoy looking at others.



That beautiful drawstring bag doesn't need anything added to look gorgeous.     Love that color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Personally, I'm not a fob kinda girl but wanted to try it out on my Drawstring since I'm carrying her again today and can't figure out what to do with these beautiful keychains. It's a little too much Dooney attention but...
> 
> I don't like how the key loop thing looks ... That's why I don't do fobs. It looks weird to me.
> 
> Annnnnnd... I cut up a wristlet to get the clasp off of it to do this, so felt like I needed to post. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3104935


What about trying that fob on your Willa with the tan trim. More real estate on that bag. I think it would work. There are other options for the hooks. I will let you know if I find anything pleasing to the eye.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> What about trying that fob on your Willa with the tan trim. More real estate on that bag. I think it would work. There are other options for the hooks. I will let you know if I find anything pleasing to the eye.




Thank you for the suggestion. It may look better on the Willa. I'll have to try it one day and yes please let me know of any other options you night run across.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here are the last 2 keyfobs I have purchased; the Dooney duck and another Coach...


----------



## neonbright

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are the last 2 keyfobs I have purchased; the Dooney duck and another Coach...


Both of the FOBS look great.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are the last 2 keyfobs I have purchased; the Dooney duck and another Coach...




Cute! I like Coach charms too.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Personally, I'm not a fob kinda girl but wanted to try it out on my Drawstring since I'm carrying her again today and can't figure out what to do with these beautiful keychains. It's a little too much Dooney attention but...
> 
> I don't like how the key loop thing looks ... That's why I don't do fobs. It looks weird to me.
> 
> Annnnnnd... I cut up a wristlet to get the clasp off of it to do this, so felt like I needed to post. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3104935




I'm a little shy about using charms. I have only put Dooney key chains in my Gretchen and saffiano hobo. The DB keychain matches the logo in that one so it looks like it came with the bag. 

I think what looks a bit funny about that key chain on your drawstring is its long and it competes with the strings/tassels. Maybe a shorter charm like the duck or the key and lock would look cute on there and maybe if it was attached to the strap hardware ring so it's there but not so front and center. Such a gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are the last 2 keyfobs I have purchased; the Dooney duck and another Coach...


I have lots of fobs/charms from Juicy Couture, Coach, Brighton and a couple from Dooney and Bourke.

Fun to use!
 I love the JCouture charms that open.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little shy about using charms. I have only put Dooney key chains in my Gretchen and saffiano hobo. The DB keychain matches the logo in that one so it looks like it came with the bag.
> 
> I think what looks a bit funny about that key chain on your drawstring is its long and it competes with the strings/tassels. Maybe a shorter charm like the duck or the key and lock would look cute on there and maybe if it was attached to the strap hardware ring so it's there but not so front and center. Such a gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


+1, I agree! Something smaller/shorter on the side ring!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I have lots of fobs/charms from Juicy Couture, Coach, Brighton and a couple from Dooney and Bourke.
> 
> Fun to use!
> I love the JCouture charms that open.


So pretty! I like that it opens too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little shy about using charms. I have only put Dooney key chains in my Gretchen and saffiano hobo. The DB keychain matches the logo in that one so it looks like it came with the bag.
> 
> I think what looks a bit funny about that key chain on your drawstring is its long and it competes with the strings/tassels. Maybe a shorter charm like the duck or the key and lock would look cute on there and maybe if it was attached to the strap hardware ring so it's there but not so front and center. Such a gorgeous bag! [emoji7]




I guess I'm a little shy too about them that's  why I don't use them. 

And girlfriend, that charm came off minutes after I took the pic but I agree that it competes with the drawstring. I didn't even look at it that way.  I didn't like it at all. I'm just not a charm girl, I guess. I'm giving both to my daughter to use as actual keychains. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

There are not many DB lovers out there that do not have that adorable duck in their possession now...

I have seen ppl really get carried away with the charm look-they appear to have a garage sale on the side of their purse!  One gal thought it would be cute to have a big hairy raccoon tail hanging off her purse...I wince every time I see that pic. 

This whole charm thing can go disastrously wrong so I try to be careful-I want to enhance the beauty of the purse, not distract from it.  Haven't had much luck so far, so nice to see what you ladies have tried out. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> That beautiful drawstring bag doesn't need anything added to look gorgeous.     Love that color.




It only took me a few minutes after taking this photo to realize that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. It looks much better without it. I'm giving them to my daughter to put on her Dooney Nylon Backpack.


----------



## MiaBorsa

neonbright said:


> Both of the FOBS look great.


 Thanks!



Twoboyz said:


> Cute! I like Coach charms too.


  Thanks TB.  I like Coach fobs but they are usually a little spendy.  




PcanTannedBty said:


> It only took me a few minutes after taking this photo to realize that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. It looks much better without it. I'm giving them to my daughter to put on her Dooney Nylon Backpack.


   I hear ya.  But I think the leather one would coordinate well with your drawstring if you used it for your keys.      I'm really wanting something in the olive for fall, but I can't decide WHICH bag.  Ack.


----------



## neonbright

Sorry I will take a better picture later, but this is my collection of Key Fobs so far.


----------



## _purseaddict_

neonbright said:


> Sorry I will take a better picture later, but this is my collection of Key Fobs so far.




Wow! [emoji173]&#65039; I wish I have so much cute key fobs.


----------



## neonbright

_purseaddict_ said:


> Wow! [emoji173]&#65039; I wish I have so much cute key fobs.


Thanks, I have bee on eBay like a kid in the candy shop.


----------



## Trudysmom

neonbright said:


> Sorry I will take a better picture later, but this is my collection of Key Fobs so far.


Very pretty! I need to take a group photo.


----------



## neonbright

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty! I need to take a group photo.


 


Thank you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I have lots of fobs/charms from Juicy Couture, Coach, Brighton and a couple from Dooney and Bourke.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun to use!
> 
> I love the JCouture charms that open.




This is really cute T!


----------



## Twoboyz

neonbright said:


> Sorry I will take a better picture later, but this is my collection of Key Fobs so far.




I love your little family photo. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I guess I'm a little shy too about them that's  why I don't use them.
> 
> And girlfriend, that charm came off minutes after I took the pic but I agree that it competes with the drawstring. I didn't even look at it that way.  I didn't like it at all. I'm just not a charm girl, I guess. I'm giving both to my daughter to use as actual keychains. [emoji7][emoji7]




And there's that option... I bet she's happy to have them. I buy them because I love how they look when I see them on other's bags, but for some reason it just doesn't feel right for me, which bums me out because I really like them.  I'm gonna use Laurie's line...I'm weird


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> And there's that option... I bet she's happy to have them. I buy them because I love how they look when I see them on other's bags, but for some reason it just doesn't feel right for me, which bums me out because I really like them.  I'm gonna use Laurie's line...I'm weird




I'm exactly the same way ! I love them but when I wear them I just wanna take it off !??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I'm exactly the same way ! I love them but when I wear them I just wanna take it off !??




Me 3...


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> And there's that option... I bet she's happy to have them. I buy them because I love how they look when I see them on other's bags, but for some reason it just doesn't feel right for me, which bums me out because I really like them.  I'm gonna use Laurie's line...I'm weird



I love the bag charms and don't feel funny using them, with one exception and that's the pom pom fur balls.  I LOVE them and I do use my white one, but I feel a bit embarrassed when I have that one on my bag.  I don't feel stylish and young enough, but I really don't care.  It's just I wonder what some people are thinking when they see that!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I love the bag charms and don't feel funny using them, with one exception and that's the pom pom fur balls.  I LOVE them and I do use my white one, but I feel a bit embarrassed when I have that one on my bag.  I don't feel stylish and young enough, but I really don't care.  It's just I wonder what some people are thinking when they see that!




Lol! At least you wear it. I'd be too afraid. [emoji57] I love your charms on your bags. They are always so well coordinated and cute.


----------



## neonbright

Three more key fobs arrived in the mail today, the star key fob is from Coach and the other two from eBay. My daughter keeps trying to take my star key fob.


----------



## Trudysmom

neonbright said:


> Three more key fobs arrived in the mail today, the star key fob is from Coach and the other two from eBay. My daughter keeps trying to take my star key fob.


They are gorgeous. I love the heart!


----------



## neonbright

Trudysmom said:


> They are gorgeous. I love the heart!


Thanks, I got to go on a serious no buy after I get this D&B Florentine Small Satchel.  After that no buy for a while and maybe a few more key fobs and then no buy for the key fobs.
*
*


----------



## CatePNW

neonbright said:


> Three more key fobs arrived in the mail today, the star key fob is from Coach and the other two from eBay. My daughter keeps trying to take my star key fob.



I really like that star fob, almost ordered it before.  I wish Coach would put the clips on all their fobs.  I REALLY like you pink blingy tassle too.


----------



## neonbright

CatePNW said:


> I really like that star fob, almost ordered it before.  I wish Coach would put the clips on all their fobs.  I REALLY like you pink blingy tassle too.


I am glad I got the star key fob this time and I am going to Hobby Lobby to get a clip for it.  Thanks.


----------



## Twoboyz

neonbright said:


> Three more key fobs arrived in the mail today, the star key fob is from Coach and the other two from eBay. My daughter keeps trying to take my star key fob.




Really cute!


----------



## YankeeDooney

neonbright said:


> Three more key fobs arrived in the mail today, the star key fob is from Coach and the other two from eBay. My daughter keeps trying to take my star key fob.


Hey Neon,
Cute charms. Was the tassel charm from a seller in China? I've been curious if there were any issues with shipping.


----------



## neonbright

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey Neon,
> Cute charms. Was the tassel charm from a seller in China? I've been curious if there were any issues with shipping.


Yes, the seller is  hksunnywill, I bought the tassel on 8/17 and got it today 8/28.  So far 98% of my item purchase I get and most of the time fast.  

I do have a purchase I made for my daughter, I haven't received it as of yet, last scan showed it was received in Chicago 8/11, it doesn't arrive my 8/31 I will contact the seller.


----------



## YankeeDooney

neonbright said:


> Yes, the seller is  hksunnywill, I bought the tassel on 8/17 and got it today 8/28.  So far 98% of my item purchase I get and most of the time fast.
> 
> I do have a purchase I made for my daughter, I haven't received it as of yet, last scan showed it was received in Chicago 8/11, it doesn't arrive my 8/31 I will contact the seller.


Good to know. I always bypassed any sellers that shipped from China. Not sure why since everything seems to come from there. Are you happy with the quality of the tassel? Any weird smells or flimsy metal?


----------



## neonbright

YankeeDooney said:


> Good to know. I always bypassed any sellers that shipped from China. Not sure why since everything seems to come from there. Are you happy with the quality of the tassel? Any weird smells or flimsy metal?


It is ok, it is a fake leather material, but there is another seller I received real tassel from, they customize the hardware "gold" or "silver and various of colors.  zengjh91 is the seller, I love the quality and there is no smell and they are cheaply made.


----------



## neonbright

CatePNW said:


> I really like that star fob, almost ordered it before.  I wish Coach would put the clips on all their fobs.  I REALLY like you pink blingy tassle too.



So today I went to Hobby Lobby, purchase a gold lobster claw, heavy duty 12mm jump rings and I use two jewelry needle nose pliers and now I can attached it to my purse.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I picked up this Coach padlock doo-dad recently...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this Coach padlock doo-dad recently...


Cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this Coach padlock doo-dad recently...




Love it! I love the clasp.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this Coach padlock doo-dad recently...


Very nice. I love the clasp also.


----------



## Trudysmom

neonbright said:


> So today I went to Hobby Lobby, purchase a gold lobster claw, heavy duty 12mm jump rings and I use two jewelry needle nose pliers and now I can attached it to my purse.


Looks great!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this Coach padlock doo-dad recently...




Really cute!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Sorry about the lighting, I am losing my favorite natural light for photos at this hour. I received this Brahmin tassel as a free thank you gift for doing a survey at the tent sale. Having been inspired by a Brahmin Vivian Raffia Vineyard Blue Satchel (similar shape to the Zip Zip), I thought this Whiskey colored tassel might look nice on the Midnight Blue Zip Zip. I think it adds a little pizzazz. I wish Dooney would make some tassels in the core trim colors, sierra, t'moro, and butterscotch,  like the smaller double key ring tassels that Brahmin offers. They would be great little accents for our zip zips, lexingtons, willas, and so on.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Sorry about the lighting, I am losing my favorite natural light for photos at this hour. I received this Brahmin tassel as a free thank you gift for doing a survey at the tent sale. Having been inspired by a Brahmin Vivian Raffia Vineyard Blue Satchel (similar shape to the Zip Zip), I thought this Whiskey colored tassel might look nice on the Midnight Blue Zip Zip. I think it adds a little pizzazz. I wish Dooney would make some tassels in the core trim colors, sierra, t'moro, and butterscotch,  like the smaller double key ring tassels that Brahmin offers. They would be great little accents for our zip zips, lexingtons, willas, and so on.


 
I love the look! Good thinking GF!


----------



## MaryBel

My 2 new fobs, MK in violet and Brahmin in ink


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new fobs, MK in violet and Brahmin in ink


Thanks GF! That Brahmin FOB is exactly the one I was thinking about. Love the ink color. I had considered the pecan thinking it would match the sierra trim of the zip zip. They really do nicely with these don't they. Did you find them on sale somewhere or direct from Brahmin? Love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Sorry about the lighting, I am losing my favorite natural light for photos at this hour. I received this Brahmin tassel as a free thank you gift for doing a survey at the tent sale. Having been inspired by a Brahmin Vivian Raffia Vineyard Blue Satchel (similar shape to the Zip Zip), I thought this Whiskey colored tassel might look nice on the Midnight Blue Zip Zip. I think it adds a little pizzazz. I wish Dooney would make some tassels in the core trim colors, sierra, t'moro, and butterscotch,  like the smaller double key ring tassels that Brahmin offers. They would be great little accents for our zip zips, lexingtons, willas, and so on.


That gives the zip zip a great look!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Sorry about the lighting, I am losing my favorite natural light for photos at this hour. I received this Brahmin tassel as a free thank you gift for doing a survey at the tent sale. Having been inspired by a Brahmin Vivian Raffia Vineyard Blue Satchel (similar shape to the Zip Zip), I thought this Whiskey colored tassel might look nice on the Midnight Blue Zip Zip. I think it adds a little pizzazz. I wish Dooney would make some tassels in the core trim colors, sierra, t'moro, and butterscotch,  like the smaller double key ring tassels that Brahmin offers. They would be great little accents for our zip zips, lexingtons, willas, and so on.



Clever!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new fobs, MK in violet and Brahmin in ink



Cute fobs, MB!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> That gives the zip zip a great look!





MiaBorsa said:


> Clever!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks GF! That Brahmin FOB is exactly the one I was thinking about. Love the ink color. I had considered the pecan thinking it would match the sierra trim of the zip zip. They really do nicely with these don't they. Did you find them on sale somewhere or direct from Brahmin? Love it!


 
I think the pecan would look nice. Now that you said pecan I'm thinking I might have one in pecan. I need to check. 
Yes, these are really nice! I got this one from Dillards. It was 40% off so I had to!


----------



## MaryBel

neonbright said:


> So today I went to Hobby Lobby, purchase a gold lobster claw, heavy duty 12mm jump rings and I use two jewelry needle nose pliers and now I can attached it to my purse.




Love the fob! 
I need to get those lobster claws! They look perfect!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this Coach padlock doo-dad recently...


 
Love the padlock and key! And love the closing mechanism!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute fobs, MB!




Thanks GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I think the pecan would look nice. Now that you said pecan I'm thinking I might have one in pecan. I need to check.
> Yes, these are really nice! I got this one from Dillards. It was 40% off so I had to!


Thanks GF. I had wondered if those were ever discounted anywhere. The retail price is too much IMO.
At least now I know they can be had for less. Yeah, I think the pecan would match the zip zip trim. Would be interesting to see. Of course, at 40% off you absolutely had to.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Sorry about the lighting, I am losing my favorite natural light for photos at this hour. I received this Brahmin tassel as a free thank you gift for doing a survey at the tent sale. Having been inspired by a Brahmin Vivian Raffia Vineyard Blue Satchel (similar shape to the Zip Zip), I thought this Whiskey colored tassel might look nice on the Midnight Blue Zip Zip. I think it adds a little pizzazz. I wish Dooney would make some tassels in the core trim colors, sierra, t'moro, and butterscotch,  like the smaller double key ring tassels that Brahmin offers. They would be great little accents for our zip zips, lexingtons, willas, and so on.




It looks so perfect on there! Very nice. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new fobs, MK in violet and Brahmin in ink




I saw those poufs at Macy's yesterday. They are very nice and substantial. Very cute!


----------



## neonbright

Trudysmom said:


> Looks great!




Thank you.



MaryBel said:


> Love the fob!
> I need to get those lobster claws! They look perfect!




Get some you will not regret it.  Thank you.


----------



## neonbright

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new fobs, MK in violet and Brahmin in ink


 
I like both fobs, my DD would take the violet MK one.


----------



## Trudysmom

I bought these key fobs this week in Hallmark.  I LOVE these purse charms! So well made. It is fun to pick the background and charms.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> It looks so perfect on there! Very nice. [emoji4]


Thanks TB. I think it looks cute and you can't beat the price. I notice many of these tassels have popped up on eBay. I find it annoying only because most likely they got them for free as well, but I guess that's the point of online auction.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I bought these key fobs this week in Hallmark.  I LOVE these purse charms! So well made. It is fun to pick the background and charms.


That one is cute too TM. Who knew they sold purse charms in Hallmark. Now I do.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I bought these key fobs this week in Hallmark.  I LOVE these purse charms! So well made. It is fun to pick the background and charms.


 

Love it, it's got a nice clasp too..


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks GF. I had wondered if those were ever discounted anywhere. The retail price is too much IMO.
> At least now I know they can be had for less. Yeah, I think the pecan would match the zip zip trim. Would be interesting to see. Of course, at 40% off you absolutely had to.




I don't know if they get discounted at the stores or not. I don't have a store that carries them nearby so I'm left to the web, and I was surprised it had the extra 40%, so of course I had to jump on it. I got 2 once at the outlet and they were reduced but they had just a few colors and they don't ship, so only when you get to one of their outlets you can get some a bit cheaper.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I saw those poufs at Macy's yesterday. They are very nice and substantial. Very cute!




Thanks GF!
I agree, they are very nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I bought these key fobs this week in Hallmark.  I LOVE these purse charms! So well made. It is fun to pick the background and charms.



Cute!


----------



## MaryBel

neonbright said:


> Get some you will not regret it.  Thank you.




I will. Sometimes I don't put the fobs on the bags because there's no easy way to attach them! Thanks for the info!



neonbright said:


> I like both fobs, my DD would take the violet MK one.




Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I bought these key fobs this week in Hallmark.  I LOVE these purse charms! So well made. It is fun to pick the background and charms.




Oh, I haven't been to Hallmark recently! Need to make a stop! They are too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

I have new floating charms for fall. There are leaves, a pumpkin, a squirrel and some other charms.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hey girls, 49ldavis on YouTube posted some cute bag charm tassels that look very similar to a Michael Kors tassel that was at the MK outlets earlier this year. She said the tassels were available in a number of colors at Charming Charlie's. Just an FYI.

http://www.charmingcharlie.com/ayla-tassel-keychain.html#color=brown


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I have new floating charms for fall. There are leaves, a pumpkin, a squirrel and some other charms.




This is so cute and so is the other one! Love the fall theme.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey girls, 49ldavis on YouTube posted some cute bag charm tassels that look very similar to a Michael Kors tassel that was at the MK outlets earlier this year. She said the tassels were available in a number of colors at Charming Charlie's. Just an FYI.
> 
> http://www.charmingcharlie.com/ayla-tassel-keychain.html#color=brown




Those are so cute! You just can't beat Charming Charlie's prices. Thanks for sharing this YD!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I have new floating charms for fall. There are leaves, a pumpkin, a squirrel and some other charms.



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I scored this Coach fob on Ebay.


----------



## CatePNW

Got a few new pom poms from Macy's.  They're INC brand and also have a rhinestone charm on them.  The clip could be larger, it won't fit over large hardware, but I can make it work for most of my bags.  Here's the black one on my metallic Coach Crosby, and the tan one is still in the box.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Got a few new pom poms from Macy's.  They're INC brand and also have a rhinestone charm on them.  The clip could be larger, it won't fit over large hardware, but I can make it work for most of my bags.  Here's the black one on my metallic Coach Crosby, and the tan one is still in the box.
> 
> View attachment 3174482
> View attachment 3174483



Cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Got a few new pom poms from Macy's.  They're INC brand and also have a rhinestone charm on them.  The clip could be larger, it won't fit over large hardware, but I can make it work for most of my bags.  Here's the black one on my metallic Coach Crosby, and the tan one is still in the box.
> 
> View attachment 3174482
> View attachment 3174483



Hi Cate!

These are so cute!  Good to know about them!  Thanks!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Ladies, your charms are all adorable.  I especially like the ones that are easy to attach as these all seem to be!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Another Ebay score!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I scored this Coach fob on Ebay.





CatePNW said:


> Got a few new pom poms from Macy's.  They're INC brand and also have a rhinestone charm on them.  The clip could be larger, it won't fit over large hardware, but I can make it work for most of my bags.  Here's the black one on my metallic Coach Crosby, and the tan one is still in the box.
> 
> View attachment 3174482
> View attachment 3174483





MiaBorsa said:


> Another Ebay score!



Very pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Another Ebay score!




Really cute! Love the little studs on it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Another Ebay score!



Great score!  It's going to look great on a lot of bags in your collection!

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!





Twoboyz said:


> Really cute! Love the little studs on it.





RuedeNesle said:


> Great score!  It's going to look great on a lot of bags in your collection!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have picked up a couple of new doo-dads.    This cute little Eiffel Tower charm from an Etsy seller is a perfect zipper pull for my Longchamp bag.   I love the look but I wasn't expecting it to be so SMALL.   












And I ordered this Laduree charm from Ebay; it came all the way from Japan.   The package was so interesting that I almost hated to open it!    

I bought this one specifically for the LV Speedy that I ended up returning.      By the time it arrived from Japan, Speedy was long gone.  

Oh, and after I bought it from the Japanese seller on Ebay, I discovered that Laduree charms are available on Amazon.com with Prime shipping....haha.  O_o   DUH.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I have picked up a couple of new doo-dads.    This cute little Eiffel Tower charm from an Etsy seller is a perfect zipper pull for my Longchamp bag.   I love the look but I wasn't expecting it to be so SMALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I ordered this Laduree charm from Ebay; it came all the way from Japan.   The package was so interesting that I almost hated to open it!
> 
> I bought this one specifically for the LV Speedy that I ended up returning.      By the time it arrived from Japan, Speedy was long gone.
> 
> Oh, and after I bought it from the Japanese seller on Ebay, I discovered that Laduree charms are available on Amazon.com with Prime shipping....haha.  O_o   DUH.



The Eiffel Tower Doo Dad is so cute!  It is small, but it makes a beautiful zipper pull!  And you know I love all things Paris!  I'm lovin' your Laduree charm too!  

I can't wait to debut my new charm!  Maybe I'll post it here before my tote arrives.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> The Eiffel Tower Doo Dad is so cute!  It is small, but it makes a beautiful zipper pull!  And you know I love all things Paris!  I'm lovin' your Laduree charm too!
> 
> I can't wait to debut my new charm!  Maybe I'll post it here before my tote arrives.



I really love the detail in the small Eiffel Tower "zipper pull."   It is very well made for its size.  

I think the Laduree charms look really nice on LV bags.  It won't really work on my Longchamp satchel because the charm has goldtone hardware and the bag is silvertone.  Boo hoo.  #firstworldproblems

I can't wait to see your new charm and your new bag!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I really love the detail in the small Eiffel Tower "zipper pull."   It is very well made for its size.
> 
> I think the Laduree charms look really nice on LV bags.  It won't really work on my Longchamp satchel because the charm has goldtone hardware and the bag is silvertone.  Boo hoo.  *#firstworldproblems
> *
> I can't wait to see your new charm and your new bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I dug out an old Dooney leather luggage tag with the brass cutout duck thing, and put the brass piece on a black leather cord.  

Ta Da!   A doo-dad for Logan!


----------



## momjules

That's really adding zing to your beautiful purse!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> That's really adding zing to your beautiful purse!



Thanks MJ!   I think it looks pretty good on there.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug out an old Dooney leather luggage tag with the brass cutout duck thing, and put the brass piece on a black leather cord.
> 
> 
> 
> Ta Da!   A doo-dad for Logan!





Love it!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug out an old Dooney leather luggage tag with the brass cutout duck thing, and put the brass piece on a black leather cord.
> 
> 
> 
> Ta Da!   A doo-dad for Logan!




Sooo... I'm not a doo-dad/fob kinda girl but this one on this bag looks really nice. It really dresses it up.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug out an old Dooney leather luggage tag with the brass cutout duck thing, and put the brass piece on a black leather cord.
> 
> Ta Da!   A doo-dad for Logan!


Perfect!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> Love it!!!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo... I'm not a doo-dad/fob kinda girl but this one on this bag looks really nice. It really dresses it up.





YankeeDooney said:


> Perfect!!!



Thanks y'all.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug out an old Dooney leather luggage tag with the brass cutout duck thing, and put the brass piece on a black leather cord.
> 
> 
> 
> Ta Da!   A doo-dad for Logan!




Logan wears this Doo dad well! I think it looks great!


----------



## Twoboyz

I found this cute Key chain/charm at the outlet today. I do t usually adorn my bags so I don't know what I'll use this for but I thought it was adorable.  They had three different colors of text in these. This one is navy or black. I can't tell. Then they had white and also pink. 




The lock works


----------



## Chanticleer

Twoboyz said:


> I found this cute Key chain/charm at the outlet today. I do t usually adorn my bags so I don't know what I'll use this for but I thought it was adorable.  They had three different colors of text in these. This one is navy or black. I can't tell. Then they had white and also pink.
> 
> View attachment 3266150
> 
> 
> The lock works
> 
> View attachment 3266151




Love this!  I have one from Coach and the fact that it comes apart is sooo nice.  When I only need my car keys, I can detach them, leave the rest of my keys home, and not have to carry such a heavy load of keys!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I found this cute Key chain/charm at the outlet today. I do t usually adorn my bags so I don't know what I'll use this for but I thought it was adorable.  They had three different colors of text in these. This one is navy or black. I can't tell. Then they had white and also pink.
> 
> View attachment 3266150
> 
> 
> The lock works
> 
> View attachment 3266151



This is really cute! I'll have to pay more attention to the fobs next time I'm at the outlet! Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I found this cute Key chain/charm at the outlet today. I do t usually adorn my bags so I don't know what I'll use this for but I thought it was adorable.  They had three different colors of text in these. This one is navy or black. I can't tell. Then they had white and also pink.
> 
> View attachment 3266150
> 
> 
> The lock works
> 
> View attachment 3266151


That is really pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I found this cute Key chain/charm at the outlet today. I do t usually adorn my bags so I don't know what I'll use this for but I thought it was adorable.  They had three different colors of text in these. This one is navy or black. I can't tell. Then they had white and also pink.
> 
> View attachment 3266150
> 
> 
> The lock works
> 
> View attachment 3266151



Cute!   I think that's called a "valet" key ring or something.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I found this cute Key chain/charm at the outlet today. I do t usually adorn my bags so I don't know what I'll use this for but I thought it was adorable.  They had three different colors of text in these. This one is navy or black. I can't tell. Then they had white and also pink.
> 
> View attachment 3266150
> 
> 
> The lock works
> 
> View attachment 3266151




I bought the Pink one for my bestie yesterday. It's So neat! I have tons of these fobs and have no clue what to do with them either. [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I found this cute Key chain/charm at the outlet today. I do t usually adorn my bags so I don't know what I'll use this for but I thought it was adorable.  They had three different colors of text in these. This one is navy or black. I can't tell. Then they had white and also pink.
> 
> View attachment 3266150
> 
> 
> The lock works
> 
> View attachment 3266151



I love valet key fobs!  My daughter went to Lake Tahoe a few weeks ago and I asked her to look for one, but she didn't find one.  That's a good thing now, because I may head to Livermore and see if they have this one. (I'll call first! )  I will put our mailbox key on the bottom detachable part.  My granddaughter loves checking the mail and this way I wouldn't have to give her all my keys.  On top of being functional, this is a beautiful key fob!

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Chanticleer said:


> Love this!  I have one from Coach and the fact that it comes apart is sooo nice.  When I only need my car keys, I can detach them, leave the rest of my keys home, and not have to carry such a heavy load of keys!




Thank you! That's a great idea for functionality. I only carry two keys, house and car so I pretty much need them both. I'll have to play with this a little. 



MaryBel said:


> This is really cute! I'll have to pay more attention to the fobs next time I'm at the outlet! Congrats!




Thanks! I always look at them and say, no I'll never use them. However this was too cute. I figure to at least have it for a keepsake would be nice. They are all $14.99. 



Trudysmom said:


> That is really pretty.




Thanks T!



MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!   I think that's called a "valet" key ring or something.




Thanks Sarah! I've never heard of it before.  



PcanTannedBty said:


> I bought the Pink one for my bestie yesterday. It's So neat! I have tons of these fobs and have no clue what to do with them either. [emoji16]




I hope she loves it! The pink was cute, but you know me...I went safe and neutral.  I should just attach it to my Alto because that sits in my closet unused as well. [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> I love valet key fobs!  My daughter went to Lake Tahoe a few weeks ago and I asked her to look for one, but she didn't find one.  That's a good thing now, because I may head to Livermore and see if they have this one. (I'll call first! )  I will put our mailbox key on the bottom detachable part.  My granddaughter loves checking the mail and this way I wouldn't have to give her all my keys.  On top of being functional, this is a beautiful key fob!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks RN! That's a great idea. I hope Livermore has them for you. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! I've never heard of it before.



They are called valet because at foo-foo places with valet parking, you can give the attendant your car key while keeping your house and other keys with you.      RdN has a good idea with her mailbox key, too!


----------



## MelissaPurse

When I say my heart is bursting with joy due to these two cute Ladurée bag charms [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;(sighing) totally happiness right now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> When I say my heart is bursting with joy due to these two cute Ladurée bag charms [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;(sighing) totally happiness right now.
> View attachment 3310612
> 
> View attachment 3310615



Cute!    I bought three Ladurée charms for my LV and Longchamp bags.  I love them!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!    I bought three Ladurée charms for my LV and Longchamp bags.  I love them!




I am hooked on these charms. I love the weight of them. Now to pick one out for my nieces birthday, I'm getting her a bitsy bag. These will be too  awesome. I already see a collection starting up[emoji175][emoji30]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> I am hooked on these charms. I love the weight of them. Now to pick one out for my nieces birthday, I'm getting her a bitsy bag. These will be too  awesome. I already see a collection starting up[emoji175][emoji30]



Oh how sweet!   Your niece will love that.   Now you need to get one for Tobi's collar.


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> When I say my heart is bursting with joy due to these two cute Ladurée bag charms [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;(sighing) totally happiness right now.
> View attachment 3310612
> 
> View attachment 3310615




So cute and adorable on your bags. [emoji7] Love the packaging too.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh how sweet!   Your niece will love that.   Now you need to get one for Tobi's collar.




Tobi would be looking at me like[emoji19]


----------



## MelissaPurse

Twoboyz said:


> So cute and adorable on your bags. [emoji7] Love the packaging too.




I already love these bags but this took it to another level.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Tobi would be looking at me like[emoji19]


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> When I say my heart is bursting with joy due to these two cute Ladurée bag charms [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;(sighing) totally happiness right now.
> View attachment 3310612
> 
> View attachment 3310615



Love these!
What's the best place to buy them from?


----------



## MelissaPurse

MaryBel said:


> Love these!
> 
> What's the best place to buy them from?




Ebay. The us seller I used was gmaty and I received it in two days. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> Ebay. The us seller I used was gmaty and I received it in two days. [emoji4]



Thanks! I'll take a look!


----------



## MiaBorsa

They are also available on Amazon.com.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's the first one I bought from a Japanese seller on Ebay for my Longchamp bag...







I have since bought 2 more from Amazon.   They are just too cute.

ETA---there are some cheaply made knock offs of the LaDuree charms, so make sure you are buying the real deal.   Sad that even bag charms are being replicated.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's the first one I bought, for my Longchamp bag...




That brown is yummy hmm maybe can go on my chestnut Buckley


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> That brown is yummy hmm maybe can go on my chestnut Buckley



I like the brown so much that I bought two of them.     I also bought the red, which is darling.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I like the brown so much that I bought two of them.     I also bought the red, which is darling.




Ooh do you have a pic of the red&#129303;


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Ooh do you have a pic of the red&#129303;



It's not a very good pic, but you get the idea.   I wanted red to go with the lining of this bag.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> It's not a very good pic, but you get the idea.   I wanted red to go with the lining of this bag.




Oooooo niiiiiiice[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] it looks great


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's a better pic...    http://www.amazon.com/LADUREE-Keych...F8&qid=1458879308&sr=8-1&keywords=red+laduree


And I'm eyeing this one...   http://www.amazon.com/Ladurée-Paris..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1MWB69GDSFQTVEZBJ2FW


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's a better pic...    http://www.amazon.com/LADUREE-Keych...F8&qid=1458879308&sr=8-1&keywords=red+laduree
> 
> 
> And I'm eyeing this one...   http://www.amazon.com/Ladurée-Paris..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1MWB69GDSFQTVEZBJ2FW




The one that you are eyeing is the one I have. I posted an unboxing on my YouTube channel today and was brimming with excitement I don't really think I made sense[emoji5]&#65039;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> The one that you are eyeing is the one I have. I posted an unboxing on my YouTube channel today and was brimming with excitement I don't really think I made sense[emoji5]&#65039;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;



   I just watched your unboxing...so cute.   "Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat???"    Don't you love the little boxes they come in?   (Ugh, and now I'm looking at that gray one AGAIN.  )


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I just watched your unboxing...so cute.   "Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat???"    Don't you love the little boxes they come in?   (Ugh, and now I'm looking at that gray one AGAIN.  )




I'm a sucker for packaging so I was instantly reeled in. The gray is gorgeous&#129303; it would be a beautiful addition to your collection and plus it's in the larger size [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> I'm a sucker for packaging so I was instantly reeled in. The gray is gorgeous&#129303; it would be a beautiful addition to your collection and plus it's in the larger size [emoji4]



Enabler!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here are my latest fobs/charms/etc.  







I have snagged a couple of great deals on Juicy Couture charms; this one was originally $49.99 and I got it on sale for $9.99.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are my latest fobs/charms/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have snagged a couple of great deals on Juicy Couture charms; this one was originally $49.99 and I got it on sale for $9.99.


Oooooo, I like these MB! Good taste. Ironically, I was drawn to the charm in the bottom photo....and score, what a deal. I like that price. 
My next fav is the brown Laduree and third is the black lock....not that you asked.  I like to pick out the one's I would theoretically purchase.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo, I like these MB! Good taste. Ironically, I was drawn to the charm in the bottom photo....and score, what a deal. I like that price.
> My next fav is the brown Laduree and third is the black lock....not that you asked.  I like to pick out the one's I would theoretically purchase.



Thanks!   I love bag charms; they are cheaper to collect than purses.       I also like the "black" lock, which is actually tortoise shell and looks great with my brown bags.   






Oh...and I also bought a poof!   :GASP!:    I probably won't use it, but I like the color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   I love bag charms; they are cheaper to collect than purses.       I also like the "black" lock, which is actually tortoise shell and looks great with my brown bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and I also bought a poof!   :GASP!:    I probably won't use it, but I like the color.


A poof? Hmmm, well I am not a poof fan but I have to admit, I love the color of that one too. No offense to you ladies with the poof charms. What can I say, we like what we like. I go for tassels whenever I can find a pretty one at a reasonable price.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are my latest fobs/charms/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have snagged a couple of great deals on Juicy Couture charms; this one was originally $49.99 and I got it on sale for $9.99.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] your collection is [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   I love bag charms; they are cheaper to collect than purses.       I also like the "black" lock, which is actually tortoise shell and looks great with my brown bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and I also bought a poof!   :GASP!:    I probably won't use it, but I like the color.


Lovely collection. 

I like using charms, scarves and poms. It  makes a handbag personalized. Lots of fun.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] your collection is [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;





Trudysmom said:


> Lovely collection.
> 
> I like using charms, scarves and fake fur poms. It  makes a handbag personalized. Lots of fun.



Thanks, y'all.   I can't seem to stop buying doo-dads.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] your collection is [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;



   I couldn't help but notice your new avatar.


----------



## casmitty

Does anyone know why Dooney and Bourke stopped including the brass and leather tags on their bags that they did for years?  Thank you.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I couldn't help but notice your new avatar.




Thank you [emoji4] I love my Toledo rouge stanwich and sunflower Clayton


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Does anyone know why Dooney and Bourke stopped including the brass and leather tags on their bags that they did for years?  Thank you.



I suppose just style updates; no particular reason.   I always loved the original leather duck symbol but that has been gone for years.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> I suppose just style updates; no particular reason.   I always loved the original leather duck symbol but that has been gone for years.


Thank you MiaBorsa.  I visited a D&B factory store and noticed the many key, brass and leather fobs.  Now I understand that it's a big $ maker for them.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I saw the cutest Poms on the Kate Spade website:
http://www.katespade.com/products/queen-bee-pom-pom-keychain/1KRU0199.html
http://www.katespade.com/products/lady-bug-pom-pom-keychain/1KRU0207.html

Love!


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> I saw the cutest Poms on the Kate Spade website:
> http://www.katespade.com/products/queen-bee-pom-pom-keychain/1KRU0199.html
> http://www.katespade.com/products/lady-bug-pom-pom-keychain/1KRU0207.html
> 
> Love!


I loved the Enamel Daisy Keychain on the KS site.....but not the price. I'll pick my own daisy....thank you very much.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> I saw the cutest Poms on the Kate Spade website:
> http://www.katespade.com/products/queen-bee-pom-pom-keychain/1KRU0199.html
> http://www.katespade.com/products/lady-bug-pom-pom-keychain/1KRU0207.html
> 
> Love!



Those are cute.  FYI, Bloomingdale's has them and this week is their F&F for 25% off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I found this Brighton butterfly doo-dad to go on my new yellow hobo.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> I found this Brighton butterfly doo-dad to go on my new yellow hobo.




This butterfly is soooo pretty, MB!!!  Doesn't Brighton have some of the prettiest charms?


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> This butterfly is soooo pretty, MB!!!  Doesn't Brighton have some of the prettiest charms?



Thanks, C!   Yes, I love Brighton accessories.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I found this Brighton butterfly doo-dad to go on my new yellow hobo.




Sooo cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo cute!



Thanks, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered this MK fob from Macy's but I'm not sure it's "me."   I think it's a little juvenile or something.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered this MK fob from Macy's but I'm not sure it's "me."   I think it's a little juvenile or something.




It's looks like my Jackson lee. From Tennessee


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> It's looks like my Jackson lee. From Tennessee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370244



OMG!!!   It does look like Jackson Lee!!   (What an adorable face, MJ!!!)    I'm a doggie mama, too.   Here's "Harry."


----------



## momjules

Omg! I love Harry ! They look like they are posing!! 
We are big time animal lovers!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!!   It does look like Jackson Lee!!   (What an adorable face, MJ!!!)    I'm a doggie mama, too.   Here's "Harry."


Awww, Such cute little boys! :doggie:


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Omg! I love Harry ! They look like they are posing!!
> We are big time animal lovers!!



Harry is my little heart.      I know you understand!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Awww, Such cute little boys! :doggie:



Thanks, YD!   Doggies are the best.


----------



## momjules

I understand completely. 
My hubby loves his buddy too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LifeIsDucky said:


> I saw the cutest Poms on the Kate Spade website:
> http://www.katespade.com/products/queen-bee-pom-pom-keychain/1KRU0199.html
> http://www.katespade.com/products/lady-bug-pom-pom-keychain/1KRU0207.html
> 
> Love!


Really cute, but too pricey for me! Would definitely have to wait for a BIG sale!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I understand completely.
> My hubby loves his buddy too!



Harry is my "UPS Alert Dog"; we are a great purse-tracking team!


----------



## momjules

That's a great team!!


----------



## MrsKC

I tried to quote MJ and MB--app won't let me. MJ, it looks like your dog posed for MB's purse charm. Both doggies are so cute!
Pepper posed this weekend so here he is as well .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I tried to quote MJ and MB--app won't let me. MJ, it looks like your dog posed for MB's purse charm. Both doggies are so cute!
> Pepper posed this weekend so here he is as well .



How adorable is Pepper!!   Just precious, KC.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> How adorable is Pepper!!   Just precious, KC.



Thank you!  Spoiled little prince!


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> I tried to quote MJ and MB--app won't let me. MJ, it looks like your dog posed for MB's purse charm. Both doggies are so cute!
> Pepper posed this weekend so here he is as well .




Pepper is a cutie!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Pepper is a cutie!



Thank you MJ!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I discovered this Minkoff Tassel Key Fob on YouTube. Went over to the Minkoff site and saw Periwinkle. I thought it might be a good accent for my Turkish Blue Brahmin bags. Pretty decent match. It's a keeper. The hardware is a different color but I am okay with it. There are more colors on the website currently on sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> I discovered this Minkoff Tassel Key Fob on YouTube. Went over to the Minkoff site and saw Periwinkle. I thought it might be a good accent for my Turkish Blue Brahmin bags. Pretty decent match. It's a keeper. The hardware is a different color but I am okay with it. There are more colors on the website currently on sale if anyone is interested.




I really love a brahmin bag!!


----------



## CatePNW

YankeeDooney said:


> I discovered this Minkoff Tassel Key Fob on YouTube. Went over to the Minkoff site and saw Periwinkle. I thought it might be a good accent for my Turkish Blue Brahmin bags. Pretty decent match. It's a keeper. The hardware is a different color but I am okay with it. There are more colors on the website currently on sale if anyone is interested.



Those blues are so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Leather Tea Rose fob.   I purchased this one to go on my black 75th Anniversary Saddlebag.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Leather Tea Rose fob.   I purchased this one to go on my black 75th Anniversary Saddlebag.



Love the bag and the charm!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Leather Tea Rose fob.   I purchased this one to go on my black 75th Anniversary Saddlebag.


Oh, I loovve that one. Geesh, I feel like I miss out on so many of these cute things that come out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Love the bag and the charm!!





YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, I loovve that one. Geesh, I feel like I miss out on so many of these cute things that come out.


Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

New to me LV Illustre Air Balloon charm.   I'm psyched to get this one!!        (In spite of the post office!!   )   It is a limited edition from 2014.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> New to me LV Illustre Air Balloon charm.   I'm psyched to get this one!!        (In spite of the post office!!   )   It is a limited edition from 2014.


That's a cute one. I like the color tones in that one. Colorful yet subdued.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> That's a cute one. I like the color tones in that one. Colorful yet subdued.


I just love it!    A while back I saw *this post* and knew I had to have it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I just love it!    A while back I saw *this post* and knew I had to have it.


Yes, isn't that the way it is for most of us.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> New to me LV Illustre Air Balloon charm.   I'm psyched to get this one!!        (In spite of the post office!!   )   It is a limited edition from 2014.


Super cute, will look so nice on your bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Super cute, will look so nice on your bag.


Thanks, KC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hrrrmmmm.    I bought this vachetta tassel from an Etsy shop and now I can't decide if I like it or not.    Is this "too much" on this bag??


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Hrrrmmmm.    I bought this vachetta tassel from an Etsy shop and now I can't decide if I like it or not.    Is this "too much" on this bag??



I've never seen those and it looks perfect with your bag! Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I've never seen those and it looks perfect with your bag! Love it!


Thanks KC.   So you don't think the tassels are over the top?   The Etsy seller did an awesome job; they are hand made.   I will have to try them on a couple of other bags, too.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks KC.   So you don't think the tassels are over the top?   The Etsy seller did an awesome job; they are hand made.   I will have to try them on a couple of other bags, too.



No, I don't think they are over the top at all and the way the Vachetta ' s match make it look like the tassels were part of the bag originally.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Hrrrmmmm.    I bought this vachetta tassel from an Etsy shop and now I can't decide if I like it or not.    Is this "too much" on this bag??



OMG.......I love them! I want them! They look awesome on that bag!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hrrrmmmm.    I bought this vachetta tassel from an Etsy shop and now I can't decide if I like it or not.    Is this "too much" on this bag??



GF, they are awesome and look fab on that bag!
Now stop showing me those LVs. I want this one too (just with a different interior color)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> No, I don't think they are over the top at all and the way the Vachetta ' s match make it look like the tassels were part of the bag originally.


OK, thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG.......I love them! I want them! They look awesome on that bag!


Thanks YD.  The Etsy seller has lots of hand-made vachetta items.   Straps, etc.   I love to window shop on Etsy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, they are awesome and look fab on that bag!
> Now stop showing me those LVs. I want this one too (just with a different interior color)


Thanks MB!   So are you still going with the DE Speedy first?   (Notice I said, "first."   )   I can't wait for you to get one.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Just  in  time  for  the cold  weather!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Super soft faux Foxtail.
Although it would look better on a larger Dooney like a Chelsea or Dawson...


----------



## momjules

BlazenHsss said:


> Super soft faux Foxtail.
> Although it would look better on a larger Dooney like a Chelsea or Dawson...



Very nice bag! Is that the bone color?


----------



## BlazenHsss

momjules said:


> Very nice bag! Is that the bone color?


Yes it is!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> Super soft faux Foxtail.
> Although it would look better on a larger Dooney like a Chelsea or Dawson...



My kitties would so love a foxtail to "admire." [emoji846]


----------

